# Poor Responder : Part 59



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home everyone  

Lots of love and luck to you all    

Laura - Lovely to hear from you. Keep resting. I can't believe you're 27 weeks already! Where did that time go?  

LJ - Hugs to Kate. I am glad they are monitoring her closely. I had pre-eclampsia and it's very worrying. I delivered at 34 weeks and both baby's were absolutely fine  

Love to everyone 

Rachel xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Am I first?? I've never been first before!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Yippeee!! Only downer is that I did a nice long personals post right at the end of the last thread!!!

Rachel - thanks for your support.  They are monitoring Kate fine.

Thought I'd post a positive link I found at the weekend. Here is another apparent improvement in AMH and follicle count after DHEA. It's just anecdotal but hey...

http://boards.babycenter.com/bcus1143741/messages/3590/5914


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Rachel  - Everyday feels like a week for me!  Seems like years since I was able to bend! Hows you?

LJ - Oh no, whats happening with Kate?  Shes few weeks ahead of me so past that 28 week milestone at least, she at home or in hosp? 

Jo  - You take good care of yourself.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Laura - Kate has obstetric cholestasis (liver problems) and pre-eclampsia. She is out of hospital now but was in for a couple of days.  They are now treating the cholestasis and monitoring her carefully in relation to both that and the pre-eclampsia.  The aim now is to get her to 34 weeks (she is at 31 now) and review.  Anything after 34 is likely to be a bonus.  She is also getting steroids so that if they have to whip the twins out early, they should still be in reasonable shape!  She sees the consultant again today so we should know more later.


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Help SOS girls, Ive just been to my third control scan here in the UK today and am meant to fly out to Turkey tomorrow. 

Here are my results.

Day 7 of stimulation;

Endometrium 11.3mm, no fluid in cavity today.

Right Ovary 1 x 14mm follicle, 2 x 8mm follicles, 1 x 6mm follicle and 1 x 4 mm follicle = total 5 on right ovary.

Left Ovary 1 x 20mm follicle, 2 x 9mm follicles, 2 x 8mm follicles and 1 x 7mm follicle =  total 6 on left ovary.

E2 taken but won't get result for another hour.

The sister at the fertility unit here said I only have two viable ones and the other 9mm ones may catch up.

My biggest prob is that the embies have to go to PGD, last time I only had one healthy when they collected 8 eggs so I am worried with only a potential of 2/4 whether it is really viable to go ahead with this cycle.

Can anyone who has experience with this let me know what they think? I have been in touch with the patients relations girl who has said the doctor might suggest risking loosing the bigger ones and hope the smaller others grow, however the sister here in the UK was not very hopeful at all.

Any advice would be appreciated love Karen xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Rachel

Anne x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello Ladies!!

LAura so good to have you back! sorrry you have to stay on your back, I'm making a cuppa in a mo so shout if you fancy one!! I must admit to a giggle about neighbours cat!! (how wicked am I)

LJ good news about kate! fingers crossed she can get to 34 weeks! but as lots of people have said, she's done the hard part already, and the steroids will help lots, although apparently they are very painful injections?!?!?

Jo hunny, of course we understand, just remember we're here for you if you need us! Good luck with the TTC, hope DHEA gives you the best eggies ever!!!

Tracey, hunny, it's not surprising you feel so fragile! And we're here to listen! Big hugs hunny!

To all you kind and lovely ladies who have asked about my stimms and scan..

Thank you all for all your well wishes! had 2nd scan this morning and our 2 follies (Apollo & Zeus) have grown as they should, now 1x19mm and 1x16mm, lining is 13.8mm

So they also took blood and I've got to ring the clinic later to see whether EC is Wed or Thursday!!!! So excited but nervous too!!!

So once again just waiting to call. I know 2 is not the best, but I felt we had to go forward this time. They have reassured me too, that if DH's swimmers look a bit uninterested they will go to ICSI, but will not proactively do it as can damage in process and when you only have 2 follies, we might only get 1 egg! We may get none but hey! looks like I'll never get a good crop!

Also they have assured me they'l do trial ET whilst sedated as when they did the last one they had lots of trouble, and don'y want that with prescious embie in catheter!

Thanks again for all you thoughts & wishes ladies

To those that have lost their PMA, keep your chins up ladies, and off load to us, there is usually enough PMA on this board to share around!!

Hugs to all

Sx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello all,

Just a real quickie keeping the thread

L x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Purple- lots of luck for wed/thursday  

Hi L- Fingers crossed for this week  

Annex


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Kazzie - I too would think risking the biggest to grow the smaller ones would be a good idea - that way you stand to get lots more for the PGD. Day 7 is a bit early to have follies so big - I'd let them pop and concentrate on the slower-growing ones as they're more likely to be good uns!

JoM - I'm sad to hear you won't be with us any more, but know where you're coming from. Ultimately anything that's healthier for you is best, and a natural miracle is not unheard of on this thread! Hope you'll come back with good news one day.
Your friend... well, oh dear - she's forgotten very quick, hasn't she?

Laura - welcome home! Glad you're all ok. Oh dear - that cat did't want to stay with them, did they?

Purple - lining sounds great!

LJ - oo, that IUD sounds PAINFUL... better hook it out toot sweet. 

Sam - we had ICSI, using sperm that has been locked behind a vasectomy for 16 years - it cost £1,080 more at the Lister, but no more than IVF at the Jinemed, so it's as well to shop around.

Sorry - better go. Hope I've mopped up most people since my last post!

xxxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies,

Tracey - good luck hun, it's good that you've made a decision, sorting out your life will keep you nice and busy for a while  

LJ -   to Kate, i hope she's not fretting too much   LJ, you're such a   person, you amaze me  

Ally - Good luck with the scan tomorrow, sending you lots of   

Ladyverte - step away  

Sam - Don't worry hun, ICSI isn't a worry at all, alot of us are having it also  

Jo M - bye hun and good luck, here's hoping everything will go well naturally for you  

Laura - you're back   i didn;t like the story about the cat  , i was terrified that was going to happen when my neighbours moved with my beloved pussy, had to speak to the removal men and make them promise to check before they left   How was MIL, what pressies did she bring this time  

Day 3 of d/r and my headache has eased thanks to much fluids   My nose feels like it wants to explode though - how i hate Synarel  

Had my first funny this morning, put the cats new food pouch into the rubbish bag instead of the new food bag i had waiting   Whoops! DH just raised his  , must have thought 'oh god she's not started already'  

 to everyone xx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Miranda, thanks for your reply, Turkey have come back and said they will not sacrifice the big ones to let the others grow, I can continue the cycle knowing I only have two eggs, HCG tomorrow night and Egg collection Thursday. 

I would probably continue if this was normal IVF but as I have to have the PGD I really don't know, I only got one healthy out of 8 mature eggs last time.

please girls I need your honest answers, what would you do in my position having to have the PGD?

I was on short protocol last time, do you think the Lucrin dampened me down too much?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Fish - A hoover, loads of choc's, towels and sheets and then went IKEA with Tim and bought £400 worth of house stuff.  

LJ - I assume that liver thig will juts go after bubs are born? Hope her consult appointment goes well.  At least she knows the babies will be ok.  I've been stat searching today at 27 weeks there is 90% chacne of survivial.. so after 31 weeks the odds are fab.  

Kazzie - I argree, I'd lose the biggie and consentrte on the little ones. You have plenty there just need them to grow.

Anne - Hello!

Mir - No he obviously didn't want to stay with us either!!  

Kazzie you just posted... if they want you go ahead now I would cancel and start again on SP.  Thats just because you need to get a 'batch' due to the PGD. XXX


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow, the pressies are getting even better   Just imagine what you'll get when the three beanies arrive


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

hi Laura, thanks for your reply, now the patients relation person has talked to the doctor they are not prepared to scracifice the two bigger ones, so I only have two, which have to go to PGD.  

So I suppose my question is would any of you go ahead with only two eggs knowing they have to go to PGD?

please be brutally honest, thanks Karen xxx.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Karen- new to this so not sure what PGD is?
I will try and offer any advice I can
x
Anne


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Kazzie, I would really push for them to let you stim for longer, and ask why they're not willing for you to sacrifice the largest. It really doesn't make sense as you've got 6 around the same size following up there. I've never done PGD so can't give you any view on that, but I have been in a situation where I've let one follie go to 29mm  (far too big) to allow others to be a better size.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Kazzie - really sorry but I don't know enough on that question to advise.  Sending you a   though.

Kate has seen the consultant again and had another scan & tests.  Both the pre-eclampsia and the cholestasis are under control but she will be carefully monitored.  More tests tomorrow and Friday!  As of now, the twins have continued to grow normally and Kate's blood pressure is down so that looks good.  The consultant said that with the monitoring they will be able to detect any deterioration quickly and if that happens they will simply have to whip them out.  The push is still to 34 weeks but taking it day by day.  All looking ok for now though!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

LJ- Excellent news about kate and bumps!!

x


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Ladies 

Please excuse me just jumping in but I wondered if you could answer a quick question for me .....I am on DHEA 50mg and will soon get my first AF while on it (or maybe not   ...yeah right!  )...Can you tell me should I expect AF to be delayed or come early as a result of being on DHEA? How has DHEA affected your cycles, if at all?

Many thanks

Lukey

xxx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Lukey - I didn't notice anything on the first cycle I took it, but I definitely had shortened and earlier AF the longer I took it.

LittleJen - Sounds like your sis is in good hands, and that they're very careful of her.

Cat
x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Lukey - I think it is fair to say that quite a few women on DHEA notice shorter cycles and some have lighter AF. This isn't universal but it seems to be noticed by quite a number of women.  Not sure if anyone has analysed whether it brought ovulation forward or shortened the luteal phase (or both) to have this effect!  In short, it may come as normal but don't be surprised if your cycle shortens slightly!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks girls

This worries me a bit as my cycles are only 25 days anyway - I get my surge like clockwork on day 11 ...hey ho will see what happens and let my fertility doc know to ensure she is still happy for me to take it 

Any more info anyone? I will keep popping back on to check...

Thnx

xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Lukey - I have always had short cycles too and have not actually seen a change with DHEA so it isn't universal and maybe it stops at a certain point!!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all
just a quickie to keep the thread and say 

Hi Lukey - I took DHEA for a good 4 months or so and then stopped about a couple of months ago.  My hair got thinner, my cycle went from 28 to 25 days and periods are much lighter.  It took a long time for those symptoms to kick in though, so you probably won't notice any particular changes until you've been on it for at least 3 months...  Good luck hon

Kazzie - hon, I'd be really tempted to ask to either continue stimming to let those other eggs catch up, or cancel and do an sp next time around to get a larger batch of eggs.  In all honesty I wouldn't want to do PGD if I only had 2 eggs to choose from.

Sorry no more persos, feeling a bit crappy right now. My aunt and uncle came over from London to visit and we started talking about the whole IF thing this morning and I just had a total meltdown.  I'm sure I'll feel better for it eventually but right now the storm has passed and it's left me totally knackered.  I just want to crawl into bed, pull the covers over my head and not talk to anyone for a week.  I forgot to say to you, Jo, I know how you feel. More and more often lately I find myself wondering how much longer I can keep on doing this, but then I wonder if I'd ever forgive myself if I gave up too soon.  But how do you know when is too soon?

Sorry to be so miserable, it's been that kind of day.

xxx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Nix -    I think we're both battling the same feelings at the mo, I'm finding it tough at the moment, and one minute I want to keep doing tx's until it works, the next minute I think maybe I should give it all up and get some normality back in my life. You're not alone hun. 

Jo -   I'm full of admiration for your decision, good luck,


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Nix - your inbox is full


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi Girls, thanks for your replies, Ive made the painful decision to cancel. although we have already spent around £1500 with the non refund of flights.
I would hate to spend another £3500 or more and rely on those two fertlising and take the risk that they are healthy too after PGD. 

They wouldn't let me lose the two to give the others a chance to catch up, that was not an option, because they felt the others would not catch up.

so that's me, I'll have a read through and see whats happening with everyone, thanks for the advice.

Take care love Karen xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Really sorry to hear they're being so obstinate Kazzie... is it really 100% no to continuing? At the end of the day, you're the one paying for the meds. If you tell them you'd prefer to keep on going is there no way to get them to agree to your wishes?

Oi Fishwife! You nag you - inbox now cleared!

xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Nix - really sorry you are feeling low. Remember that the ARGC is looking at different things now so you should start to feel positive.   

Cat - sorry you are low too; remember you ahev frosties waiting.    

Fishy - sorry your head still feels bad!  

Kazzie - hope you are ok.  

lots of   needed today.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Rachel x


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Anne thanks for the ICSI article, very clear I’ve passed this onto hubby.  

Thanks Lucy & Fish – L good news that all fertilised using ICSI.

Actually doesn’t sound like a bad idea as it does seem to have a good fertilisation rate – will have to discuss with clinic.  I kind of wonder, can’t they just put hubby’s sperm further away from the egg in the dish, you know give them a bit further to swim so as to see if the strong ones win?  OK, clearly I’m sooo niave.

JoM – Good luck, it must be an awfully hard decision to make. I think we all know where you are coming from. You have to decide what is right for you, it’s so hard to go from month to month checking your knickers, constantly researching and not noticing the rest of life passing by.  Thanks for your support, I wish you all the best with ttc. 

Laura – I’m probably not meant to laugh about the neighbours cat but it did make me smile – did you tell them? 

Purple – Good news that your follicles sound like they are coming along.  Can you let me know about the damage in the process of ICSI? “They have reassured me too, that if DH's swimmers look a bit uninterested they will go to ICSI, but will not proactively do it as can damage in process and when you only have 2 follies, we might only get 1 egg”. 

I’m trying to find out a bit about that also so we can may a risk decision on this.

Mir – The first thing I did when they told me was check price list before I even was sure what it was!  I did note the additional cost of ICSI at The Lister. For this cycle we will handle it -  but I am thinking ahead over a few cycles and trying to budget long term. Unfortunately with DHs work plus my DD would have to come, going abroad for t\x is just not an option we can think about for the next year at least. 

At the moment we are more worried about the potential damage to the egg and the best decision…. What if I’m lucky to get one egg?  Would it be better to risk his slightly high abnormal sperm… more research to be done.  

Ally - Good luck with your scan tomorrow.   . Will be thinking of you

LOL Sam xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey Sam!

Quite a few ladies have taken their kids over for the holiday, and your DH is only needed for the last few days. Worth a thought?

My DH joined me for a week and a half, but others have spent nearly all the time on their own - I met up with another FFer out there and had a whale of a time with her, and another lady who had her six-year-old with her.

Nix, sorry you're feeling like a bucket o' sh!te now - it WILL get better. It's so hard to pull yourself up and out, but you're a determined sort.  

Kaz - sorry you've had to cancel - their attitude towards letting you choose how you run your cycle ain't good I think - they should trust your instincts.

Lukey - don't know what DHEA did to my cycles as I hadn't been keeping tabs on it before I started taking it!

Anne - PGD is a process where they probe the embryos to ensure genetic faults are not passed on. It can also be used for gender selection - though this, as you can imagine on here, is a bit controversial! I personally think people should be allowed to select gender - after all, who does it hurt?
Kazzie however, is having PGD for genetic faults.

Laura - oo, Ikea... I love Ikea.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Sam, just because I have only 2 follies I may only get 1 egg and when they inject the sperm into egg in ICSI there is the POSSIBILITY that they can damage the egg ( Its only a POSSIBILITY) so if there are no indications for ICSI no Male factor my clinic prefer to leave egg and sperm to it!

I'm sure it's no more than my clinic being overly cautious as they may only have one little eggy to focus on! Also we do not have Male Factor at the moment, our infertility is unexplained. If we had male factor they would go down the ISCI route! hopefully hunny you'll have lots of eggies for them to use.

Nix hunny!  I know what you mean about hiding under the duvet, I did that last week, but remember we are here for you sweetie!!!   

Fish, keep that water up hunny! funny how quickly we forgot the side effects hey!!! Mention to acu person, they should be able to help, I only had 2 days of headaches this time!

LJ, sounds like sis is doing good! and hope next AF is a bit painful and you can get rid of the coil sweetie, sounds like your relationship is blooming hunny!!!

Siheil   to you sweetie

Laura, try not to worry about getting supplies for NICU, they will have most things for your bubs, most places do provide nappies at first, then boots are a great brand for little ones, but until they arrive you won't know what size to get, so let family do that shopping once the babes are here, you just focus on keeping well until they put in an appearance 

Ally good luck for scan tomorrow

KAz so sorry you had to cancel hunny!! 

Hi Anne

Hello Ladyverte, fish mir and all other fellow pr's

My EC is booked for thursday so last Gonal tonight and trigger tomorrow eve!

Hugs to all who need it

Sx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

just did post and lost it, so here we go again!

Nix - big  

Laura - great news that you and the trips are doing well, just hang in there and rest rest rest   

Lucy - stop testing   for you

Purple - glad to hear the follies doing so well lots and lots of    that there is a nice big juicy egg in both 

LJ - glad to hear Kate has been allowed home lots of   for her

karen -    for you, so sorry you had to cancel your cycle

Sam - dont know much about ICSI but i know that on the day the embryologist will know if its something that needs to be done or not and will prob only be decided on then, from what i have been told i think there is only a slight chance of it causing damage to egg


well i've decided to go back to work tomorrow - think causing pain to my clients should help with any lingering bfn disappoinment i may have     , i should feel sorry for them, but i dont, someone told me that it was time to be selfish for a change so tough luck to them     

Also have just got a cancellation appointment at the ARGC for this wednesday!!! which is lot sooner than i though!! am strangely excited to see new person though and see what they have to say.

Hello and lots of love to everyone else - am nearly feeling back to my normal self so will be back soon.

xxx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for your replies, I could have continued with the option of only having the two, they wanted me to fly out tomorrow, trigger tomorrow night and egg collection Thursday morning. I asked about stimming for longer for the smaller ones, my doc is in the USA this week so couldn't speak to her but the patients relations person said no I could lose the two that I had and the others wouldn't catch up so it was go there and trigger for the biggest two or not at all. I have offered my flights for tomorrow, return 8th Nov on the Jinemed thread flying with Turkish airlines to Istanbul, anyone can have them free of charge if they pay admin fee to change the names, I have four seats booked. PM if anyone interested, I doubt it from here but worth a go because someone might just benefit from my disaster area!

Take care love Karen xxx.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Karen- Thanks to Miranda I now know what PGD is and my heart goes out to you but I think you have made the right decision. x

Miranda- Thanks for your help and knowledge x

Sam- I am glad to have helped- feels really nice being able to help in a small way x

Hi Purple and everyone else x

Feeling positive at the moment - here are some of my positive vibes! But desperately need a good result for my AMH this week


Happy Soap watching!!
Yes, it's Corrie, Eastenders and fleecy PJ's for me tonight !

Anne x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Fab to have you back Laura.  I'm glad things are going well for you while you are resting.  It must be so frustrating for you though, being in a new house and not being able to do very much.  

Purple.  Glad your tx is going well and good luck for EC.  I hope you have an egg in each follie.

Kazzie.  So sorry you had to cancel.  When I was at Guys they told me the same that if I left the two bigger follies then even if the smaller ones caught up I wouldn't end up with any more than if I went to EC there and then.

Nix.  Sorry you are feeling so crap. Give your self a couple of days to wallow then give yourself a kick up the ass - that is what I always do and it works.

Anne.  Glad you are feeling positive today.  Good luck wth AMA result

Ally.  Good luck with the scan tomorrow.  I will be checking in from work to see how you get on.  Thanks for your PM, it was much appreciated.

Sam.  I had to have ICSI at the last minute with my one and only egg and it did the trick.  Even though things haven't worked out, I did get pregnant.

It does just go to show that you only need one. Ideally, one younger than 42 with problems!!!


Bugle. I am very jelous of you going on maternity leave.  I must admit, one of the hardest things about losing this pregnancy is that I don't have the 'oh at least in 7 months I will be on 9 months maternity leave' anymore, that kept me going on a bad day at work.

Fish.  Oh I remember how horrible synarel makes your nose feel. 

Droogie and Lainey, how are your cycles going?

LJ.  Glad to hear that all seems OK with Kate at the moment.

There are so many of us on here it is so hard to do personals for everyone.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thank you Tracey,

I know what you mean about so many of us - I have made so many lovely friends on this thread and I've only been on it since Friday!!

ps, You are NOT 42?!!!!

Anne


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Tracey – I can’t believe your 42! What pills are you taking that I’m missing. Thanks so so much for still being supportive after all you have been through.  Your such a strong woman, I don’t know how you do it. 

Kazzie – so sorry you had to cancel.  Is there any chance you could go with your two follicles or have you decided it’s best to try again another time?

Laura (& LJ for Kate!) – my DD was in the NICU for the first week (a long story). They had lots of clothes & nappies for little babies, there are even ladies who hand knit gorgeous little things for premature babies and donate them to the hospital – so nice!  What I would do is decide the brand of formula your going to feed them (I assumed I could breast feed, but it wasn’t that easy in the NICU as they are constantly taking the babies for this or that) – I don’t know if they will let you bring your own, but the hospitals tend to only have one brand . I’ve heard Aptamil is recommended for premature babies because of something in it that supports the immune system the others don’t have -  that’s what we gave our DD and she’s very tall for her age! They won't have aptamil at the hospital. LJ you may want to tell Kate too.  Look into and choose your formula in advance, and bring in the little ready mixed ones as I’m not sure about the hospital water and everything has to be steralised in the NICU so they may not let you bring in water (Ocado sell ready mades online!)…. Bring lots. 

The other thing is we had lots of body suits with hand and feet coverings. In the NICU they do have antibiotic tubes that go into their tiny hands (so hand covers are not good) and babies are constantly monitored by little monitors with wires attached, on the heart and from memory feet, so the bodysuits couldn’t be worn as the wires need to be free to slip out underneath.  Little trousers and tops and cardigans would have been a better idea so the little monitor pads can slip under them.  Oh, and if you think you may need a breast pump, again might be good to byo.  They do have some in the NICU, but you have to share them with everyone else so they may not be available when you want them.  Medela Swing pump I thought was best - battery OR mains operated so you can move around without being tied to a poweroutlet.  If you end up expressing, you will love me for this tip.

Purple – thanks for your explain.  It’s mainly a female issue with us.  I have high FSH and an AMH of 0.1 so I’m not really expecting to start laying my own egg farm J. Trying to work out whether ICSI would be best for us, or just leaving it to nature.  I’ll try to discuss with our doctor this week.

Mir – If I choose Turkey it’s because I think they sound very good as a clinic! And they got you pregnant! Just too hard with a toddler under 2years though, combining t\x with a toddler for me I just think for me would be only manageable at home. Maybe we will reconsider after a couple of attempts in London.....

Natasha – welcome back! Great news on your ARGC appointment, looking forward to hearing your thoughts.  You’re a PT, don’t feel sorry for your clients your paid to be tough on them and kick their butts!! If we weren’t all naturally lazy needing our butts kicked then PT’s wouldn’t exist. 

Hugs to everyone else. Good night ladies….so tired these days so I’m going to try to get some sleep!



Sam xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Sam - thanks so much for all the hints for teeny ones. I had started to look at clothes but hadn't even thought about formula etc.!  I will talk to Kate!  Thanks again - really kind of you to post all that!    

Purple -   so hard for your two follies.  Let's hope they are ad godlike as their names!

Kazzie - I am so sorry.  

Natasha - nice to see you again! Don't feel guilty about your clients - you are more important right now!  Good news on ARGC.  

Anne - glad you are feeling positive.   for a good AMH result for you.

Miranda - hi there!

Tracey -  

Ally - if you are reading wishing you the best of luck tomorrow!!    

love to everyone else - cooked DP another lasagne this evening (he is addicited) so tired now!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi ladies

sorry i have been a hopeless poster lately, just been so busy with all the adoption reading, then i come on here take ages catching up with all your chatter boxes i am then too tired to post

so this is just a quick one to say:

laura.. great to have you back honey, glad your ok and still with us x

mir.. well done weaning bob ! he will be big bob soon x

lj.. sending my love to kate and your father toox

steph.. great news on the scan honey, you look after your self x

tracy.. your outlook is great hun, take care x

love and   to everyone else xxx

Night x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi girls,

I'm sooo behind!! It's not fair I only have time in the evenings  

Little Jenny: You must be officially one of the most helpful people on this planet...Thank you so much! You really deserve the best of everything and I am so happy to hear your sister is doing well now.  
Re doc's opinion in Turkey about my fibroid, just to get it right he didn't say my fibroid was the main reason for my infertility but might be one of them depending on where it is how big it is etc. He looked at my Hysteroscopy results and said they were done 8 months ago so things might have changed since.He was also not sure which FSH result the docs here based on me being peri menopausal!! He said there are far too many different results during the last 12 months to decide exactly what was happening...To be fair he only saw what I emailed him so I really need to go there and be seen by him. I'm just expecting DHEA to do some good before I start my first tx so I'm not wasting my time/money and go through all the emotions and be dissapointed. In the meantime doing some serious research and trying to find the best consultant in Turkey! 

Anne:   

Ally : Love your new picture...Lots of luck for tomorrow    

Big hug to everyone.

Pixie xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi All,

Just a quickie regarding NICU's most do provide formula, Sam you must have had a very mean one to have had to provide your own!  

Aptamil used to be the only one with similar long chain fatty acids to breastmilk, which as you say say aid in immunity, but in last few years most of others have caught up, now Cow &Gate and SMA have similar long chain fatty acids, in fact C&G's made by same people as aptamil now so it's really down to preference, from experience (as a neonatal nurse)SMA for some reason smells worse when the little one's sick it up    but true! If DH and I are lucky enough to get little one's we'd choose Aptamil if we needed to top up from breast (DH is a charge nurse in St Tom's NICU) but as I say they are all much of a muchness now!

Laura, just keep them bubs warm and happy inside you for as long as you can, try not to worry too much about the NICU, the staff there will help you through everything once you get there

XXXX


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

hi girls thanks for your replies again. They would have let me go with my two follies only but I was worried that the risk of a no transfer would be too great because last time I only had one healthy one out of 8 mature eggs after PGD. Maybe if it had been in this country I might have done it but to go to Turkey and have a big chance of nothing to transfer was too much to risk, not to mention the extra money when I knew I would be going in with such low odds.

I am however going to give it a go naturally   maybe just maybe god will be kind and give me a baby from one of those two eggs afterall ( I won't hold my breath though!)

Am off to work tomorrow and the next day, will catch up with everyone after that.

Take care love Karen xxx.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

can't stop as have to get up early for dentist tomorrow (just a check-up but can't have x-rays/injections as far as I know so not sure how much of a check-up he will be able to make!)

Just wanted to say -

*Laura* - fab to have you back sweetheart,  have missed you loads  Glad you are still hanging in there! Is your boiler fixed now hon? let us know if you get too bored and we'll come see you! 

*Kazzie* - so sorry you had to cancel your cycle, for what it's worth now I think you did the right thing.  Hope you get a good result next time on an SP again    Almost wish I could go to Turkey on your tickets, loved Istanbul so much!

*Lukey* - hi hon!  I was on DHEA for about 8 months - I stayed regular as clockwork for 6 months then my last 2 cycles got shorter. I stopped taking it once I had the last try with own eggs, I have to say I did feel really good on it, only side effects I got were a spottier chin and slightly greasier hair than usual.

I'm doing fine - having to eat every 2 hours or so or I feel queasy and still very tired - not complaining though! 

Sorry for no more personals -  and    to all 

Love Steph xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Steph just a quickie,

I aksed clinic today about dentist as I've got appointment due for filling next week, she said no xrays but local anaesthetic was fine no problems, always worth telling dentist your situation but think it will be fine!

Remebr as well it's free when your pregnant!!

Hope it goes well

Sx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

P.s, bet everytime you feel quesy you still have a smile! so glad for you hunny, and MS must make it all the more real!

Sx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Morning you load of chatterboxes!! 

Sorry I didnt post last night - had a good old cry which let off a bit of steam but then just ate and went to bed as I was wiped out.

Well today is the day, cant wait to get it over with to be honest. Thank you all so much for your support and messages, they are as always appreciated so much.

Kazzie - I am so so sorry to hear about your cycle cancelling. It looks like you have made the best decision but that doesnt help with the disappointment I am sure - big   to you.

Nix - I am so sorry that you are feeling so sh1t. It really goes in cycles doesnt it? I think you will be a lot better when you are actively doing tx, thats not long now is it?? And you have to focus on how close you got last time, it really is positive and things look good for your next cycle hon  

Jo Mac - so sad to hear that you are leaving us (hopefully you will still read this!!) but as everyone says you really have to do what is right for you. FF is fantastic (please no one misinterpret what I am saying) but it can keep you in the IF world a bit sometimes when you want to get out there and be normal and get on with life. Having said that FF feels like the only place I feel normal and myself at the moment so for me this is where I need to be. I wish you every bit of luck and happiness and hope that you will be reporting back here one day soon that your turn has come. I will miss you    

Sam - thank you so much for your amazing support hon - will read PMs and respond - your fab xxxx

Tracey - biggest hugs to you hon     

Mir - thanks for the squidge   heres one for you (you can save it up if you don't need it now!)  

Little Jen - Great that things are a bit settled with Kate and bubs and that she is home (that ward sounded pretty horrific). Also looks like you may be a bit closer to getting that iud out? Yay!!!! Thank you for all your support you lovely lady - been visualising as much as poss but every time I see a "white light entering my body and massaging my ovaries" I see very few small follies! I clearly need more practise x

Laura - Welcome back hon - glad to hear that things are going better for you hon - had us all on the edge of our seats there for a while and I personally bit the fingernails off one hand!!! Gosh that MIL has come in handy for the house stuff hasnt she! Has she moved in yet??

Lainey hon - how are things?? Been thinking about you    

Steph - sorry to hear about the morning sickness - mind you I bet you dont mind one little bit!!!

Purple - biggest      for your two fabulous follies!!

Pixie - well done love - sounds like you are massively on the case with your research etc - I think you are going to crack this x

Popsi - how are things going with the adoption process?

Anne - thank you for everything sweetheart - looking forward to getting relaxed when that CD arrives - very sweet of you  

Hi fish, Heather, Silhiwi (sp?!), natasha, lucy, beach, Emma, Lukey and all other gorgeous girls x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ally what times scan hun?

Just so i can keep everything crossed!!!

Not that I doubt for a second that you follies will be fat and juicy 

Sx

Pic is lovely


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Purple you were a neonatal nurse!  Wow, careful announcing that  I think your going to be getting a lot of PMs asking for advice from now on  Our NICU wasn’t mean, they did have 2 brands of formula which is what we used for the first week, but they just didn’t seem to agree with our little one, and back then they didn’t have the immune thingy either. Glad to hear they all do now.  

Ally – good luck today hon.     I LOVE the photo you glamour puss!

LJ – so happy to hear Kate & bubs are well!!!

Nix – I know what you mean, part of me wants to move onto donor eggs today so this pain can end, we can have the family we want and start living a normal life. I haven’t managed this, but I think the trick maybe (and I need to work out how to do this) to be able to go through t\x and dealing with fertility issues, have your plan of action, but compartmentalise it as much as possible from your life so you can have a life outside of your fertility issues, and still realise you have a good life in spite of your fertility issues.  Any tips on how to do this would be very much appreciated?? I’ve definitely noticed a few ladies on here who seem to be able to do this.  Me, I just am completely obsessed with getting pregnant. Maybe I'm just not the type of person who can compartmentalise.

Kazzie so sorry about your cycle.  Do try naturally, I hear natural pregnancies are not unheard of!  You have 2 follicles so your in with a chance!

Hugs to everyone else…    busy day today so better get started.

Sxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Purple hon - scan is at 9.45 - about to dry hair and get out the door x

Sam   - speak later xx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

hello - just keeping the thread!
Am off to clear my things from school!
Laura - glad the move and trips are doing well!!!
Tracey sorry to hear about your news. Bug Hugs
LJ - glad Kate sounds like she is back on track - not long now until 34 weeks!!!
Karen sounds like you made the right decision, albeit a hard one.
Good luck to everyone else undergoing tx!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning new friends!

Hope we are all ok today so far?

My day has started off positive still so lets see if I can remain like that till results time!!

The lovely Ally will be there at her scan now   that all is good for her - she deserves it.
You all do

My oldest brother called last night - he lives in Sydney and can you believe that I couldn't speak to him in case I upset him with our news. The family are now asking things like "where's Anne,? she's disappeared etc etc.
I just can't face people is that normal?

Anne
x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

taking to my prayer mat for the very lovely Ally!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

LJ- How is  Kate & Co today?

Ps, What do yo you for your job?
Anne


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Anne - I remember so well not feeling able to start talking about IF to my family. It was like a big volcano of emotion was just beneath the surface and I was scared if I started I wouldn't be able to stop. I was afraid it would upset them, or they wouldn't understand.

I don't think anyone who's been able to have children will really get it, but if they at least try to put themselves in your shoes it really feels better. Give them a go - tell them how you feel.

Ally - I do hope you're getting good news right now!

LJ - prayer mat? Is it facing the right way, etc?

Love to all!

xxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I have told a few people but I feel such really exposed now - but then it's either that or appearing down right rude- I almost feel like I've had a personality transplant! Always the life and soul and now a boring old fart - only wanting to spend time with hubby.

Ps, Whats your views on tea/coffee?? I've not had coffe for three weeks and only 2 x tea a day. Is that Ok?
x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Anne - 2 cups of tea a day is fine!! In fact I think there was some research which suggested that drinking a cup of tea or two a day can be helpful!! this is all I could find on it though!

http://www.tealand.com/TeaFertility.htm

I am a corporate tax lawyer for a job by the way! 

I understand talking is hard. I internalise terribly and never talk when things are really wrong but I appreciate it can be good. Kate did talk to her family and close friends about what was going on and it did help her. Miranda's advice seems very sound to me!

Miranda - how is little Robert doing? I wish Kate would find out what flavours she is getting - shopping for clothes for the twins is impossible!!

Kate is off to the doc again today for yet more tests - then there will be more on Friday. She is not on bed rest but has to take it easy. Every day is a further step to the 34 week mark we all want her to make! So far so good!

Still  for Ally and hoping for some good news soon!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning girls,

Kazzie - Horribel decision but I think you made the right one.   Shame about not getting money back for the flights.

Ally - Oh how exciting scan.  Is this first stimming scan?     

LJ - So whats happening with the coil then? Is itcoming out?  

Anne - I had no choice but to tell family about IF as I had an ectopic and it wasa progression from there. But After my first abandoned cycle I told them nothing.  Made me feel too vulnerable.  Its a **** business this IF.   I found the girls on here by best outlet for support if I'm honest.

Mir- Hows the feeding going? He onto creamcakes yet?  

Fish - The good pressies from MIL comes with a heavy price of phone calls daily. Buying baby clothes before the 28 week milestone and insisting on being at the birth even though we have told her wedon't want her there! Its actually very stressful.  

Morning everyone else.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Laura,

Just looked at your signature- forgive me all- I am  jutsgetting to know you all!

triplets
Wow
How's it going?
x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Update for you ladies - not very positive I am afraid - my estrogen levels taken day 4 (today is day  were under 55 (taken again today - dont know result yet), my lining is still only 4.9mm and there only seems like one follie is doing anything at all and that one is only 6mm  . Jaya is keeping me going until Friday (unless results of bloods tell her otherwise). I cannot help feel like it is history repeating itself. I had so much hope as I had had another few healthy months and time on DHEA. Feel like throwing in the towel. 

Thank you all so much for all the positive vibes, prayers (particularly Jen for getting on the prayer mat!!) it was a lovely load of messages to come back to and made me so emotional to think that you are all out there in cyber space thinking of me.

A x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh Ally,

You poor thing- BUT we only need 1 little follie, hun keep thinking that way till Friday.
It seems like a week of results for us doesn't it.

Please don't throw that towell in hun

We were all hoping and praying from our desks/houses/etc etc cos we care hun
xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ally - please please don't throw in the towel!  Anne is right, you only need one fighter follie!!  I know it's really hard but try and think positive and focus on getting to Friday.  Your good follie may have grown a bit by then and one or two of the others may have caught up.  Remember that you are on a slow stimming cycle so it is going to take a while and your oestrogen will not have taken off yet.  Also, do remember that this is not your "last chance" - from what I have read some women need longer than the usual 4 months on DHEA and/or a higher dose than 75mg so you have some room for adjustment there.  For now, though, just keep focussing on this cycle and tell yourself that it only takes one.  Remember Jameson777 who was here briefly?  She was on the brink of cancelling her cycle but went on to get a BFP.  I know it is really tough but hang in there!         should also add that your new pic is stunning!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh gawd Ally - poor you. Perhaps you're on the wrong protocol? After all, your antral count was good, wasn't it? I wonder why those others aren't growing?

LB - Baby Gap is the BEST - it's got lovely strong colours you could use on either sex. Personally I've got to really hate pale blue!  

M&S also has some nice stuff...

Laura - have you not got caller display? For the sake of your sanity do get caller display!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Ally.  I am so sorry you didn't get better news.  Will you go ahead with one follie if it is big enough and your lining is OK.  I know it didn't work out for me in the end but I did get pg with only one egg.

Laura.  I can't believe that your MIL intends to be there at the birth knowing that you don't want her there.  Some people are so thick skinned aren't they.  

Anne.  It is really hard but having a few people you can talk to face to face about your fertility problems does help.  I mainly talk on here but I have one friend who has experienced IF and she is fabulous. You can drink decaf tea and coffee.  I really like M&S decaf tea.

Steph.  I hope it goes OK at the dentist.

I can't remember if I told you all yesterday but we have just got a wii fit.  I have only played about a bit last night but it managed to give me a real laugh.  You put your height and weight in and then it gives you a tests and calculats your wii fit age.  My DH came out at 57!  I couldn't stop laughing.  Mine was 45 - not great but at least it was only 2 years older than my real age not 17!!!!!!  I am wicked aren't I.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Ally* - so sorry it wasn't better news sweetheart  sending you huge    as know how beaten it can make you feel  but really hope that you can carry on    it does only take one, and I really hope things look better on Friday   

*Laura* - can't believe your MIL is still insisting on being at the birth - my God she sounds like a 'mare! - she doesn't mean in the actual room does she?  am sure you will already have most of the hospital's staff in there on that day with 3 babies being born at once - even Tim will have to be squeezed in!

*Anne* - I agree 2 cups of tea is fine - I used to drink huge amounts of tea and coffee and managed to switch most of them to peppermint or fennel tea, both of which are really nice and contain no caffeine. Unitil I started feeling queasy with m/s, I was also having a cup of coffee in the morning too, and sometimes a cappucino if I went out... can't even sniff it now though.  If you did want to try decaffeinated tea, the Clipper teabags (in blue box with butterfly) are fine, need a good squeeze though if you like it strong!

*Miranda* - every time I see your pic of little Robert it makes me smile 

*LJ* - glad Kate is now out of hospital, really hope all settles down for her and she makes the 34w mark with no more major problems   

*Jo Mac* - sorry that you won't be on here any more - can totally understand why you feel that way though, as had a break from FF myself for almost a year when I had ran out of money (before winning the TV quiz show) and so had a big gap between cycles, you need to do whatever feels right for you.  We're always here if ever you need us and hope you can come back one day with some great news of a natural miracle!   

*Bugle* - good to hear from you - glad you have now started maternity leave, you must have been getting so tired!  Enjoy being able to put your feet up for a while! 

*Popsi *- good to see you too  hope the adoption process is going well for you   

*Kazzie* - so sorry you lost the money on the flights  

*Nix* and *Sam* -    

plus  to anyone else who needs one! 

*Purple* - dentist's went fine - have to have a small filling next week and he said not to worry, they can numb it so I won't feel a thing 

*Tracey* - the Wii fit sounds like good fun!  loved the party photos on ******** - you looked fab! as did DH considering he tests at 57! 

Gotta go as am having my nephew for the afternoon as it is half-term, to give my SIL a break from having a naughty 5 year old to contend with on top of a newborn baby!

Lots of love

Steph xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Angel55*
2nd IVF - due to start October '08*Anna the third*
Planning 3rd IVF(?) - due to start ??/??/08*Anne G*
1st IVF - Birmingham Priory - due to start after results of AMH test*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*CathB*
contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*Droogie (Heather)*
2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - hopefully November 2008*Hayleigh*3rd ICSI - hopefully October/November 2008 *Jo McMillan*1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner *Latestarter*3rd ICSI - Jinemed - due to start mid-November 2008  *LittleJenny*1st cycle to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing - currently contemplating ttc naturally at end of summer*Lola C*2nd cycle to start soon - 1st cycle was BFN in May 2008*MillyFlower*4th ICSI cycle - maybe at the Jinemed?*Nixf01 (Paris Nix)*6th IVF - ARGC - hopefully after monitoring cycle & immunes September '08 *Ophelia*9th ICSI - Sweden - due to start November '08 *Pixie75*Planning 1st IVF - appointments at Lister and Jinemed*Rachel (Moderator)*Next fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in November - start drugs very soon! *Sam22*Cycle monitoring October '08, 1st IVF Feb '09*Sammiejr*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Sonia7*4th IVF/ICSI - Midland Fertility Clinic - November '08 *PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Ally1973*
2nd IVF - SP - currently stimming - EC ??/??/08*Fishface*2nd ICSI - currently downregging - start stimming ??/11/08 *Kazzie40*2nd IVF - Turkey - LP - PGD for translocated gene - currently stimming - EC ??/10/08 *Lainey-Lou*4th IVF - SP - currently stimming - EC ??/11/08 *Purple72*2nd IVF - LP - currently stimming - EC ??/10/08 *Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Bankie*
3rd IVF at Lister - testing 30/10/08 - Good Luck!  *Ladyverte*1st IVF/ICSI/PESA - 2 embies transferred - testing ??/??/08 - Good Luck!  *Sheldon*2nd ICSI - LP - EC 21/10/08 - 5 eggs collected - testing ??/??/08 - Good Luck!  *Team PR members currently recovering from a miscarriage: * *Abdncarol* 1st IVF - Aberdeen - no heartbeat found 05/10/08 miscarried at 14 weeks  *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - Natural miscarriage 21/06/08 at 12 weeks  *Cath J* 3rd IVF (2nd ICSI) - Care Northampton - no heartbeat found 14/05/08 miscarried 9w3d  *Inconceivable* 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical  *Snic* 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - miscarried at 6w  *Tracymohair*2nd IVF, with ICSI this time - September 2008 - tested positive 08/10/08 - scan 24/10/08 showed empty sac  *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * *AbbyCarter*
4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  *Alegria*2nd IVF - Lister - SP - converted to IUI - tested negative 05/07/08  - try again Nov '08 after DHEA *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Babyspoons/Spoony*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *Be Lucky (Bernie)*3rd ICSI - Lister - tested negative 25/07/08  *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - tested BFN? (update required)  *ClaireP*4th ICSI - Lister - tested negative September '08  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Elsbelle*1st IVF - cancelled due to no response 15/08/08  - considering using donor eggs at Serum, Athens *Jal*2nd ICSI - Lister - SP - 2 embies transferred day 2 - tested negative 17/10/08  *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Kiwigirl*1st IVF - NZ - cancelled due to poor response  - try again ??r 2008  *Lilacbunnikins*1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Lincs Jax*7th IVF - only 1 egg fert, didn't make it to transfer  *Lins1982*Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  *Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08*Minttuw*3rd ICSI - ARGC - tested negative 12/07/08  *Moth*1st ICSI - tested negative September '08  *Natasha6*3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 22/10/08  *Nova*3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Pesca*1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation  *Paw*2nd IVF - UCH - tested negative 22/07/08  *Saffa77*1st cycle - IVF - LP - September '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *SarahSwin*1st cycle - IVF - July '08 - cancelled day 10 due to no response  *Shelly38*2nd IVF - Reprofit - October 2008 - cancelled due to no response  - booked for DE treatment August 2009*Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - tested negative May '08  - follow up 27/06/08*Siheilwli*4th cycle - ICSI - tested negative 17/10/08  *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *Swinny*4th ICSI - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - tested negative 16/08/08 - follow-up 22/09/08  *Terry*6th ICSI - SP - tested negative 28/05/08 - will try 7th cycle end June/start July 2008  *TracyM*3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative  *Vonnie*3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  *PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on:* *Francie*Good Luck    *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*Good Luck    *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *Popsi*Good Luck   *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Ali May*
 on 2nd IVF - tested positive 10/10/08 - first scan 30/10/08 *Beans33*
 on 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - first scan 09/09/08 *Bugle*  on 2nd ICSI - Jinemed - due 16/12/08 *Boppet*
 on 1st ICSI - Lister - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/09*Button76*
 on 1st IVF - UCH - twins! due ??/??/09*Jameson777*  on 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 25/08/08 - first scan 05/11/08 *Jeza*  on 1st IVF - 2 eggs - 1 embie transferred - tested positive 18/10/08 - first scan ??/??/09 *Jojotall*  on 2nd IVF - Lister - LP - 2 embies transferred - - tested positive 22/10/08 - first scan 06/11/08 *Juicy*  on 3rd IVF - Lister - tested positive 25/08/08 - due 04/05/09 *Laurab*  on 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed - 1st scan 06/06/08 showed triplets! due 26/01/09*LittleJenny's sister, Kate*  on 1st IVF - twins! due 28/12/08 *Matchbox*  on 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH - due 14/02/09*Nikki2008*  on 4th ICSI - due 18/03/09 *Odette*  on 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Barcelona IVI - 2 transferred/8 frosties - tested positive 06/08/08 - due ??/??/09*PaulB & his DW Jennig*  surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 - due 27/12/08*Swoo*  on 3rd ICSI - SP - next scan 29/05/08 - due ??/??/08*Stephjoy*  on 1st DE ICSI (after 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with own eggs) - Reprofit - 2 transferred/1 frostie - tested positive 30/09/08 - 1st scan 23/10/08*Sunshine1977*  on 3rd ICSI - February 2008 - due 31/10/08 *When Will It Happen?*  on 1st ICSI - tested positive 10/07/08 - 1st scan 05/08/08*PR Ladies with babies*   *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th 2008 after 4th ICSI*Emmachoc*  Hari - born October 4th 2008 - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle*Miranda7* Robert - born June 26th 2008 - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed*Nicky W* Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Steph just a quick update

EC is thursday!!

Sx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

AGHHHHH just lost a big post!

I'll try to recap..

ALLY - So sorry hon, glad your carrying on til friday.  What drugs you on?

Mir - Yeah have caller ID, but she just rings on and ring until I answer. I think she is just calling to see if I'm in hospital so she can come and interfer!

Steph - No she is going to sit outside the room with champagne... very appropriate! Not. She just wantd to see the babies before my mother.. its ridiuclous.  I want to see the babies first.. sounds selfish but they are my babies.

Anne - I'm fat and can't bend! Not that I would change a thing!

X


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Laura- I can't wait to be fat too!!! xx

Steph- I have just read your sig and am nearly in tears at your Ticker xx Congrats hun

Purple-   for you on Thursday

Hi everyone else- lets all send some love to our Ally    

PS Steph - I joined as a charter and not got a clue what it means but  £20 seems a drop in the ocean for this amazing site. Should I be doing anything additional??

Anne x


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Ally I can't find the words to tell you how sorry I am, I don't think the right words exist.  
      I'm glad your carrying on until Friday, are they going to increase your drugs? 
Sxxx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi everyone sneaking in a quick post from work, Ally I am sorry about the follys, I hope it turns out ok for you in the end and you get your lovely BFP. 

Jen glad to hear that Kate is doing as well as she can at the moment.

Steph, no refunds Im afraid ( over £800 for the 4 of us ) that is why I wished someone could have used them. Babequest on Jinemed thread had only booked her flight for similar dates hours before Typical! 

I know now not to book until the third scan. The other thing I realised is that I have four boxes of gonal f 450iu vials left over and a fair few Menopur 75iu's as well, the  gonal F is unopened but expires in December and I don't think I am going to be doing another cycle until next Feb now or not at all if I am lucky enough to fall pregnant naturally which isn't totally impossible.

Saying that if I fall naturally especially this cycle I won't care about the money and the meds which I had also forgotten to add to my out of pocket bill!

why is this so heartbreaking and so expensive? Still I have been around on these threads long enough now to see that cancelled cycles can and do happen quite often so it wasn't a total surprise really!

Hey can I now be an official member of this PR thread since I was winging it last time with a count of 8 mature eggs?!!!


Be back later, Best of luck everyone love Karen xxx.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Tracey for the advice.
Hope you're ok today?  

Anne x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Girlies - I have stopped crying now so will need to get on with some work (all in all this cycle is badly timed - I am in charge of whole company this week - others on business trips or on holiday  ) but I will be back to respond to you all later. 

Thank you thank you thank you, you are my strength x

A x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ally -


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies,

Natasha - good luck at the Lister, it's good to open a new chapter  

Ally - so sorry hun   it's not over yet though, considering today is day 4, friday will be day 8, so everything may have doubled   You'll make another yummy mummy yet  

Popsi - hi hun, how's the process going  

Laura - she definitely doesn't get the message does she   of course she needs to be told you're in labour to get to go to the hospital first   I;m sure my MIL would be the same, she'd want to be holding DH's hand  

Tracey - i'd love a Wii Fit, but TV rules our house and i'm sure i'd never get to use it  

Mir - loved the new pic of bob, expecially with you and the dummy  

Had my first hot/cold flush last night, thankfully didn't last long and i managed a full nights sleep all cosied up, considering the amount of drink i'd had before bed i was very surprised not to have had a toilet break in the middle of the night   No headaches to report of, so hopefully the drink is keeping them away  

Did 200 situps last night, decided that i'm not going to be able to shift the half stone i put on during last t/x now (left it too late), so least i could do was try and tone the yum up before i start stimms  

Have to tell you what happened last night - with all that's been going on in the Fish household you can imagine   has gone out of the window understandibly! Was thinking that i'd maybe make a move last night as DH was alot brighter and hey could only cheer him up   Got home, he was in shower and i went up to say hello, to cut a long story short he played footy on saturday and put deep heat on his legs, then went for a pee   He now has had burning tackle for two days   Don;t know why i'm laughing as i didn't get any   after all!

 to all xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Fishface- I am cracking up at your story about DH!! Sorry!  
Annex


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Don;t worry Anne, i laughed to his face, probably wasn't the best thing for his ego


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Bless him.
I have 2 furry babies too!

Good luck for this cycle hun
I am so hoping I get good AMH so I can start on the IVF rollercoaster  

Anne


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks my dear - let's all   to being 2009 mummies


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ally Hunny

So sorry you didn't get the news you wanted  

I'll be   that friday brings the improvement you need!  

Fish you made me 

Hello to everyone else!!

Sx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks lovely girls xxxx

Anyone know any good jokes - i need a laugh  

A x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I am so crap at jokes Ally - I never remember em
I can tell you it's snowing really bad in Birmngham though

xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

I dont have a memory for jokes either - ooh snow sounds nice - get your sledge out


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Last time it snowed last year it took me 5 hours to get home - 8 miles!!!
got my high heels on too - I am gonna end up on my **** in the car park at work!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

What did the zero say to the number 8?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

There are some hilarious jokes on the jokes bit of this site, believe it or not! Carole's are particularly good...

Gawd, I dunno if I'm doing this right - Robert seems to eat like a small horse! Two big portions of cereal, seven lots of 6oz bottles of milk, plus loads of fruit and veg purees... He's only four months!
And he's gone from maybe one poo a day to about eight!  

As we've got a neonatal nurse on our books, thought I'd ask!

Aww, Ally - it could all still happen, couldn't it? What did your bloods tell them?

Fish - sit-ups! I MUST do some. Need to get fit to be a firefighter. Did I tell you girlies I'm going to be a firefighter?

I'm sure I did...  

xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh love your belt!   

Sorry thats terribel but only one I know!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ahh Mir, you do know in nicu we only give milk?!?!? We tend to send them home before they are weaned  

We need a paed nurse for Robert now, but hunny they go through huge growth spurts, are you giving him them in 'meal times[' such as porridge and fruit for breakfast, lunchtime food and eve food? I think as long as you stick with that he wont come to any harm.

At 4months is does seem alot but as long as he's putting on weight, taking milk, his stools are ok and he's sleeping, then hunny he's fine!! most babies are actually self limiting when it comes to food, it's not that easy to overfeed a little one as they will either refuse or sick it up, I presume he's not doing that?

I'd say mention it to HV but mummy know's best and go with what feels right for you and your little man! From the photo's he looks perfect, so try not to worry and just enjoy being the perfect mummy for Robert 

Laura, almost fell of my chair, it made me giggle, you know what they say... small things for small minds 

Sx


----------



## sheps (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi

Wondered if I could join you and ask a question? Have just started taking DHEA.  Got one more month to try to conceive naturally before going on the pill for treatment in January.  Is it advisable to take it whilst trying to conceive naturally, in other words if you could be pregnant (I wish!).  Secondly is it advisable to take whilst taking menopur?  Should I tell me clinic I am taking 75mg?  

Thanks for your help - a bit new to self administering!!!

Sheps


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sheps - Hi and welcome to PR. I can't answer that question hun but there are lovely ladies here who can. I haven't quite got to my my IVF stage yet-   I will know by end of the week (waiting on AMH results)
Good luck

Anne x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

So my girlies..I promised to update...

I am feeling a bit better now for the big cry, sometimes the grief catches you so unawares, not trying to be dramatic but sometimes the pain is so physical, I literally get an ache in my heart   

I had a look through my notes from IVF #1 and my cycle went a bit like this:

Stimming day 5 - Scan - nothing just 4 antrals
Stimming day 7 - Scan - maybe a bit of movement on 2 follies but nothing to measure
Stimming day 10 - Scan - nothing 
Stimming day 13 - Scan - one follie 10mm/ lining 6.4mm
Stimming day 16 - Scan - one follie 11/ others maybe growing?/ lining 8mm
Stimming day 18 - Scan - one follie at 14mm/ one follie at 10mm/ lining 10.7mm
Stimming day 19 - Loads of twinges/ EWCM - was worried I had ovulated
Stimming day 20 - Scan - follies reduced in size/ lining thinned - cycle cancelled (did I ovulate?).

To cut a long and very boring story short, I may actually be doing a little weeny bit better this time! Well thats what I am going to try and brain wash myself into thinking!! I am on stimming day 8 today and I have a follie at 6mm/ lining 4.9mm. Not looking great in normal peoples terms but I dont care how I get there, I just want to get there! 

Jaya and Liv (nurse) were amazing. Jaya gave me a cuddle and said that she wouldnt wish for her worst enemy to go through this, and said that she could only imagine how my heart felt. I of course just sobbed every time I tried to say something! 

So in answer to all your posts:

Sam - thank you so much - have pmed you xx

Anne - thank you too sweetheart and everything crossed for a good result for you this week. Careful on the way home in that snow mrs! Mind you maybe I will beat you to the fluffy pj's and sofa!! 

Jen - big     to you - I so feel that you are with me!!! You are right, if all fails there are still things to try and I need to focus on that x Thanks for being kind about picture, vain ***** I am, I dont look ok in most photos of me but of course I didnt choose the horrific one!! 

Mir - yep I guess things could turn around, and yes my antral count was 5 (up one from last time!! - thats a whole extra 25%) but they just will not respond. I guess at the end of this we will need to talk different protocol/ drugs. Can one really respond completely differently on different drugs? Do you think that if I had reached menopause I would still have 5 antrals? my bloods were under 55 on day 4/ dont know what they are today, will find out on friday I guess.

Sounds like by solving roberts bowel issues you have caused yourself a whole load of work - better make him a 6 egg omelette tomorrow!!  

Tracey hon - thanks. Yep if we manage one follie we are going for it 100%!! Glad the Wii fit gave you a laugh, although I am inclined to think that it was your DH being aged at 57 that gave you the most enjoyment  

Steph - thanks for the    - right back atcha!

Purple hon - great news about EC on Thurs hon     for some juicy numbers x

Fish - thanks for your best wishes - I am unfortunately on day 8 but I guess a miracle could happen, I so nearly got there before although it took a lot of extra stimming.

Laura - I was on 100mg clomid for days 1-5 and Menopur 150 from day 2.

Kazzie - well done for being so upbeat hon x

I dont get the joke - must have had a sense of humour bypass today!! 

Firefighter Mir - No - you and I are going to write the screenplay for a fab new thursday night drama called 'Fertility Friends'   - Dont panic girls - we will change your names! 

Must get out of this office - I need to snuggle up.

A x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ally - thats a pretty low dose will prob take some time to get things moving.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Sheps - DHEA is fine (indeed good) when you are ttc naturally!  CHR in New York whcih has pineered the use of DHEA has noticed a surprisingly high number of spontaneous pregnancies arising in those taking DHEA as they await an IVF cycle.  It is also fine to take it during stims as far as I am aware but I haven't read so much on that point. 

Ally - it sounds as though the Lister team are just lovely and it does look like you may be doing a little bit better than last time!    Also it is still very early days, especially as you know you need to stim for longer than most and are taking a low dose/long stim approach.  What is really good is that there is some activity and response to stims so it may be a matter of just getting the protocol right for you.  I wonder if you did ovulate on your last cycle.  It looks possible. Have you asked if it is a possibility?  Love the idea about a FF drama!!

Laura - I did like your joke!!  

Miranda - I'm sure you're feeding Robert just fine!  Not sure about Purple's idea of mentioning it to your HV though. Won't she just tell everyone you overfeed your son and that he is doomed to be seen on a documentary entitled Tubby Toddlers 

Fishy - Deep Heat on his manly bits sounds painful but is particularly hilarious!!    

Anne - still   for a good AMH result for you!    Do remember though that it isn't everything and if it is low and the Priory won't treat you then find a clinic that will!  Lucy got 6 eggs with low AMH recently (having been refused treatment at her first clinic) and Miranda got Robert! 

Purple - hi there! Hope stimming is going well and that your follies are developing nicely in time for Thursday!   

Kazzie - good for you for being so positive.

Sam - hi there! Hope you are doing ok!

Well Kate's blood pressure (ok yesterday) was up again today so she has got to see the consultant again.  I think this close monitoring is going to mean a lot of ups and downs.  Let's hope she is ok.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

LJ -  I assume kate has finished work now? Poor lamb, so hard when you have all these worries.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh Mir forgot about your nightmare HV!!!!!

I take back that advice!!!!!

Stick with what your doing hun!!!! Don't even bother mentioning it to that unprofessional poor excuse for a HV!!

Ally, you're so strong, admire you hunny, and love the idea of a FF drama, would be perfect   

Anyway off to cook dinner and get ready for my trigger   and praying both my 2 follies have egg's in them! find myself getting abit jealous of all these ladies with 20-30 follies! Just keep repeating Quality not quantity and it only takes one!!!

LJ,   for kate x

Hugs to all

Sx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Purple - it really is all about the quality; you see too many women getting oddles of eggs and no BFP.

Laura - yes, work is all over for Kate!  I hope all is ok - I haven't heard from her since she said she was waiting to see the consultant.


----------



## Bunjy (Jan 25, 2007)

Thank you to Miranda 7, moth, little Jenny, ali 1973 and anyone else who replied to me - all your comments are useful. In answer to some questions - my name is Kate...the max dose of gonal F I was on was 450 and max of Menopur was 600 - all those bottles were a nightmare to mix up etc etc...All my treatments have so far been long protocol. Also had clexane last treatment.
I spoke to one of the team Drs tonight on the phone to ask some niggling questions. She explained they are starting the process with the AMH test to get an idea of my ovarian function...then they will proceed into looking at my womb if tests show everything is fine with the ovaries - I think they will be consdiering a short cycle - My body is freakish in that it held onto 3 ectopics yet it won't hold onto good embryos ! I've explined I am not keen for another laparoscopy after having 5 of them - the last 3 bringing immense sadness but that if its necessary to eliminate stuff then I guess we'll do it - its useful to be in contact with others in a similar position so I am truly grateful for you taking the time to reply to me - tis a lonely place to be eh x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Kate!  I still don't quite know why they would be running an AMH test at this stage since it is generally used to see how you will respond to stims and they know how you respond and you apparently get good embies so it seems odd!  I don't know of any other use of an AMH test - does anyone else?  So personally I would still follow up on that and ask what further information they hope to get from the AMH test.  That said, at least they are investigating further so hopefully it could get you some answers.  Also, it is good they are looking to change protocol for you.  Some people do much bettre on the short protocol so it is worth a go!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi girls,

Miranda- A firefighter? really wow x
Laura- Hope dinner was yummy!! Keep our chin up 
Bunjy- Don't be lonely, no need with all of us to keep each other sane/supported 
Ally- Glad you are feeling a little better- those results do look like this one is a better cycle x
ps, home safe with no injuries- AND in pj;s!!!
Purple- Keep your chin up  
Sam- How are you hun?
Laura-   for your little follies too x
LJen- Thanks for your kind words and love and prayers to Kate

    to everyone else and sorry if I missed anyone


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Can anyone help me?
I am a charter member as of last night and I can't for the life of me work out how to get these additional secret smiles , can anyone help?

Sorry to be thick! 

ta
Anne x


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Phew! What a day! Work was bonkers all day, then acupuncture and then... don't know if I dare even commit this to cyber paper but with a plethora of pregnancy tests in the cupboard (buy one get one free in Boots at the moment) there's not been much chance of steering clear of the pee sticks and I did one when I got back in this evening and it was POSITIVE!!!!! The line was incredibly faint but it's definitely there. Decided to do another one "just in case" and got the same result - again VERY faint but there are definitely 2 lines in them there windows!!! Will test again in the morning to check it's darkened up and I'm not even sure I'm confident with it - can't quite believe it! To think only 6 weeks ago UCH sent us packing saying I was "unsuitable for IVF"! Just goes to show... Just got to concentrate on the baby glue now.

LJ - Fountain of knowledge as ever! What would we do without you around? I'm not sure you can ever do in to FF retirement. The next step in your prediction has come true, wonder if I'll mirror Kate to the end with twins?! Glad to hear Kate is doing well and putting her feet up.

Bunjy - I'm with Jen, it's strange they are running AMH this late in the game, might be worth an ask. 

Purple - What time are you triggering? Lots of    for your follies hun! Are you being knocked out for EC? Best of luck for Thursday and keep us posted x

Ally - Aw sweetness... Thinking of you. Remember you ARE doing better than last time and you're in very, very good hands. Jaya is fantastic. Everyone is different and don't forget they are taking a different approach with your stimms - your dosage is low so it's not surprising that things are moving slower than you might read. Everyone's cycle, and reaction is unique. Please don't lose heart. I'm not sure if you're doing acupuncture? I've felt it's really supported me emotionally through all of this and kept me from going bonkers so it might help you out if you're not already?

Anne - hello there! Glad you're feeling at home. What day is your AMH result due back?   

Laura - welcome back! Bet the internet desert was painful... Keeping those legs crossed I hope?

Tracey - wii Olympics at yours then?

Fish - that's hilarious, good job he didn't come anywhere near your lady garden with those hands!! 

Kazzie - must be gutting to lose the cash but you're right about the end goal - once you're there I doubt you'll care much but it's darn annoying in the interim.  Fingers crossed for next time - when will you try again do you think?

Hello to Miranda, Kazzie, Sam, Steph and everyone else. 

So many ladies, so little time!

Lucy xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Evening all!

No Purps - he's not being sick or refusing (well, very rarely refusing, and only when he's over-tired). Just got him to sleep - daylight saving is a mare when it comes to reprogramming a baby so it seems...
Good luck for EC if I don't 'speak' to you before!

Sheps - we've had two fall naturally while taking DHEA and waiting for their next cycle!

Nicks fell while downregging and Jennig was just about to start her next cycle.

Ally - I reckon our screenplay would be the BEST. I loved fat friends - and there's potentially so many more stories in our version.

I think it's entirely possible to respond differently on a different protocol. laura had several goes, yet managed to get more eggs last time that on her previous three txes put together!

LJ - good that kate's being monitored well. There was something on the news about a new test for pre-eclampsia, did you see it?
Yep, reckon my HV would be on the blower to half the mums in the village if I so much as blinked. 

Kate - hi! I think the short protocol is the way to go now. The ectopics would have been good embryos too you know - they just settled in the wrong place. So it seems your body knows what to do, but you've had terrible luck.

Anne - they're here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=showsmilies

OMG Lucy - you snuck in there! Wow! How bloody brilliant!


----------



## Bunjy (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for your posts - I guess they are doing the tests as they think my 'reserves' are running low. Not sure of much anymore...But hey - at least if they find something out about my body along the way it might save us going thru treatment again only to find out it hasn't worked. Watch this space - I'' do the amh mid Nov x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Lucy- How wonderful- I'm so very happy for you.
My results will hopefully be back latest end of week.
Would you mind me asking why they said you were unsuitable and how you got preggers?
Sorry- cos I'm new here I am still getting to know you all x 

Tracey- I was gonna get a Wii fit but then managed to knacker my knee up in July (did a leg lunge at a class) and have been having physio ever since!!- well, had my last one last week.
Glad you are managing to have fun x

Miranda- You are fab- ta for the link x

Anne


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi Anne,

After my first round tests (FSH 10.8, AMH 2.8, 5 antre follicles)  they concluded that all 3 results were "abnormal" so I had very low ovarian reserve and wouldn't respond to the drugs. Reading between the lines what it really meant is that that particular clinic didn't like my results too much and as DP also needed surgical sperm retrieval we were a "difficult case" and didn't want a possible failure on their hands to taint their glowing stats. Well a month later at the Lister we got 6 eggs, 4 mature, 4 fertilised, 2 beans on board and now a BFP! 

I found this board right after UCH said we were untreatable and having my mind set at rest by these lovely ladies that my stats were't actually that bad in the grand scheme of things I haven't looked back.

Much love!
Lucy x


----------



## Bunjy (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Lucy
I just read your post and its encouraging  - thank you and well done ! I may look into the lister as a few members have mentioned it x kate


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Lucy- They are buggars some of these clinics I think.
My FSH is 23.3!!!!   that this AMH comes in at some sort of reasonable level

So, The Lister agreed to treat you then? That may be where I try if the Priory refuse me- defo worth a call to them if Birmingham fail.

Well done you for proving them wrong!


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

In London I think the Lister and Hammersmith will treat difficult cases, I've not heard to much about Hammersmith but there are lots of ladies on here having treatment at the Lister and we have all found them to be absolutely fantastic, I can't fault them and compared to UCH I feel like we've gone from flying EasyJet to BA First class!

Has your FSH been fluctuating? My FSH halved in a month so it is possible to bring it down - acupuncture was responsible for mine I think, either that or the lack of caffeine and booze!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey girls,

Hope everyone is doing well.

Ally, darling I'm so sorry about your scan results. I hope it will all change by Friday, until then please try to keep positive   

I have a quick question girls if you don't mind. I've booked a day 3 follicular scan today to check if I have any antrals since my last one only had shown 1 follie, so is day 3 the best time to have this scan done (sounds a bit grim!)? Also, the consultant from Jinemed had asked me to get a HSG done to make sure my fibroid is not in the way of anything...Has anyone had a HSG done? I've had a HyCoSy a long time ago so not sure what the difference is

Thanks girls.

Pixie xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pixie hun- PM'd you about the HSG
x

ps - I am a REAL chicken when it comes to things like that
x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yep - day 3! Ew. Rather them than me!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Lucy.  That is absolutely fantastic news.  This must be a good time at the Lister as there have been loads of BFP's over the last couple of weeks haven't there.

Anne.  I would highly recomend the Lister if you need to find another clinic.  My AMH was 0.5 and they didn't bat an eyelid.

Laura.  How about telling MIL that you are having twins in a different hospital!  I loved the joke.  I must say any complicated jokes go right over my head and even that one I had to think about for a couple of seconds!

Well, so much for my determination for a new me.  Today was meant to be the first day of eating healthily and getting fit.  Boss suggested a drink after work which turned into 2 very large G&T's, by the time I got home I didn't feel like doingn anything but eating chocs and sitting on the sofa.  
How do I get some will power.  I really want to feel better about myself but just have no will power.

Miranda.  Are you serious about becoming a fire fighter?  Glad Bob is eating well.

Fish.  Made me laugh about DH.  Keep up that water, it sounds like it is keeping your headaches at bay.  

Purple.  Good luck for EC on Thursday.  

sheps.  The Lister were fine about me taking DHEA during stimms.  I stopped after EC.  Wish I hadn't though because I now feel like I am starting again with DHEA.

Heather.  Hi, how are you

Steph  

Ally.  Keep up that PMA.  Don't worry that being positive will make you feel worse if things don't go well.  It doesn't make any difference to how you feel whether you were positive or not beforehand.  Does that make sense?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Tracey- You deserve a drink so don't be so hard on yourself.
I have just had chips and chicken kebab from chippy followed by chocolates x 2 bars- a treat never hurts.
At least you are on Wii fit - I have turned into a boring coach potato

As for will power- it will come but you have been through horrible times so you need to be gentle on yourself for a while.

Take care
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

evening,

Bun - Sounds like your eggs might be a bit fragile, not liking being pulled out and stuck in a dish.. I had similar and DHEA seems to oughen my eggs up.  

Lucy - WOW! Absolutely fab news, I love stories like that..  to UCH! 

Tracey - I think a drink is exactly what yu need, get fit another night honey.

Anne - I just had a take away curry.  

Purple - You don't need 30 eggs hon.  enjoy your drug freeday tom.  

Mir - Firefighter?? 

Ally - How you doing sweetheart?  

Tim has just taken some picsof my bump.. i'll post them tom.


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

The trouble is that I am always too gentle on myself when it comes to exercise and eating.  Oh well, tomorrow is another day.

off to bed now, good night team PR


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks ladies, and laura, can't wait to see your bump pics, and so looking forward to no drugs tomorrow!!

Tracey, be kind to yourself for a few days, the excercise etc can wait till next week!!

Hugs to everyone else

Sx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tracey - I was just typing same as purple.. be kind to yourself. please you have been through so much.  

night night team PR.

XX


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Great minds hey Laura......... I won't say the rest   

Sx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yep - a retained firefighter, not a full-time one! I live round the corner from the village fire station, and they need retained firefighters during the day. I'd have a pager and get paid for that, and extra for any callouts. I'd run down to the station as the childminder ran up!

It'll enable me to stay home with the wee man longer anyway - even though I'm quite scared of heights! 
I'll get over it.

Tracey - have you got a dog? I find I wouldn't move if it weren't for my canines.

Laura - new bump pic please! It's been ten weeks since the last one!


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Morning all,

Freaking out! What a difference a few hours makes. Here's what's happened so far....

6pm last night - Tested as you know - the line was VERY faint but definitely there. Did a second test (different brand) just to make sure and got the same result - VERY faint line again but was there none the less. There was much rejoicing and plan to retest this morning to check line was darker

3am - woke up with very bad stomach cramps and bleeding heavier. Did another test and was positive and line was much darker than last night

6.30am - did another test - was positive but the line was even fainter than the first ones last night. 

Still bleeding this morning. I usually have 27 day cycles and going by that my period is due tomorrow. It's light bleeding, not gloopy, and is bright red and watery. I don't usually have very heavy periods anyway and I don't want to use tampons with this bleed so I have no real comparison as to how this compares to usual period without using a tampon.

Ahhhhhhhhh!!! Very confusing...

Is this AF or implantation bleeding? Anyone have any pearls of wisdom?

Panicking...

Lucy x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Lady firstly   it must be so unsettling, I've not got to that stage so cant give much advice except to say was prob fainter at 6 than at 3am as wee will have been more concentrated at 3am!

Hope bleeding settles and you can get a blood test or something to confirm? your BFP!?!

Thinking of you

Sx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks Purple,

Sometimes you can't see the wood for the trees! Going to head off to the Lister for a blood test. I'm a day early than I should be testing today but considering I've had a BFP and also bleeding think it's jestified.

They will give me a blood test won't they?!

Lucy x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm sure they will hunny, otherwise they will have a very anxious hormonal woman collapse in floods of tears on them I would imagine!!!

Might be worth giving them a call first, but then again, its harder to tell you to wait if you turn up!

Good luck hunny thinking of you

Sx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all

LV congrats on your bfp, it's encouraging that you got the first one after testing in the evening!

Purps is right about the change between 3 and 6 am, it woud have been less concentrated. Give the clinic a call hon and _insist _ on a blood test or tell them you will come down there and camp on their doorstep until they do!!!        

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning all,

Lucy- you are doing the right thing going for a blood test - I can't see why they wouldn't hun
Keep in touch x

How is everyone else today?
xx

Anne


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Lucy hon     I am sure they will settle  your mind when you get there honey x 

Back soon to chat to everyone else x

A x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Had a chat with DH in bed this morning as i wanted to talk about what we would do if IVF doesnt come up with the goods. I said I wanted to go totally alternative and do chinese herbs, carry on with DHEA etc - he totally disagreed about the herbs and all i need is for him to support me in my decisions as I have no idea if I am doing the right thing but I have to do something! We then chatted about 'other options' and he basically said that he would not consider ED or adoption. I am not sure how I feel about those things either at this stage but it feels terribly final to completely exclude those options AND it puts a hell of a lot more pressure on the IVF working (which makes me so stresssed when I am doing it!!) I just dont think I can look forward to a childless future though.

Arghhhhhhhh sorry gals x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- Just PM'd you hun


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

DHes love to disagree with things on the spot, without much thought or research Ally!

Mine's a right tinker for it - I'd have adopted like a shot, but he wouldn't. I never considered ED so I don't know what he'd have said, but probably no.

BUT, when it comes down to it I reckon he'd have agreed eventually. What you're getting is just a gut reaction at the moment.

But in any case this is hypothetical, it's going to work, so he won't need to!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lucy - CAn you not go to the GP? May be less stressful than going up to the Lister? (and cheaper!!) Loads of people have bleeds early on so try not to get too distressed. 

Ally - Completely agree with Mir.  IF you decide to look at alternatives to IVF with own eggs then your man will fall into place (hope he's not reading this! ) you will work out a way to make him think its his idea. Has he got friends to talk to?  But for now we have this cycle to concentrate on.

Apparently Jinemed was on the news today, I didn't see it but someone texted, about the amount of people going abroad for gender selection.

Mir - Think you may adopt one still? Little man still eating you out of house and home?

Purple - Morning!

X


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Lucy – Really hoping this is a BFP for you. I'm sure the Lister will do a test for you.      

Ally – I’m so so sorry about your conversation with Ben.    You need to get through this cycle, then calmly plan your next plan.  And you can do DHEA and chinese herbs alongside of IVF – at least I really hope so as that’s what I am doing! Ok "my particular herbalist" just wants me to do her thing, unless they find I have blocked tubes then she thinks IVF plus Chinese Herbs is a great idea....so from that I’ve decided to do both. It’s soo soo hard as you don’t want to miss out on any possible chance, so you want to do everything.  I know Natasha has seen a good Chinese herbalist (who also lectures in Chinese medicine) who I think she said thinks it’s fine to do both, maybe we should both go and see him? 

The other options.   I find men are more open to these things if all the information is given to them, they hate the unknowns.  With my DH, I know it’s better to find out what specifically what it is that is bothering him, then present him with all the information (unbiased) for him to make the choice. He still may say no.  I also have to be careful not to tell him I’ve made up my mind one way or another, just to let him know I’d like him to be open to researching it, as knowing I have another option out there is stopping me from falling apart. 

I do totally agree with you about it taking the pressure off. Even if we decide we don’t want to go down the ED or Adoption route, the fact that the possibility is out there does take the pressure off somewhat.  It’s good to know there is another possibility out there, and at least you have some control over this to choose to say yes or not too.  

I also think that because we are living in this world of fertility issues, we are much more informed about ED and Adoption then the average person on the street.  And we have seen it and now know people who are doing it, so to us it’s much more common and we have got our heads around it as an option to build a "family". Ben doesn’t experience this every day like we do, so he’s not there yet.  I don’t want to give marriage advice to anyone – so please don’t tell Ben I said this  – but for your sake I personally think Ben should at least be open to considering it. Not to saying yes, but just open to looking into it to see if you can find a way that you could be comfortable with it.  It’s not an option you should just rule out without researching it.  


Anne – good luck with the AMH results.  But remember, it’s just a number. 

Mir – Hmmm firefighters….. I have to admit I have always had a bit of a thing for firemen.  Come on ladies own up!  Yo

Tracey – How about giving yourself a one month break to relax and indulge yourself, you really really deserve it. Then know at the end of your month break it’s time for Tracey Boot Camp.

Love to everyone else I've missed.

Sam xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sam- You're back!! How are you?

Firemen- HELL YES!!!!!!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ally I'm withLaura & Mir,

My DH is exactly the same, from when we met I always talked about fostering & adoption - he was adamant NO no other children than his own, only about an hr ago he was on the phone saying if this works he NEVER wnats me to go through treatment again and we can always adopt/foster?!?! Honestly, I think sometimes we underestimate how confused they get through all this treatment , they are just like us, say one thing yet mean another   difference is we cannot follow there thought processes and they do nt have fab ladies on here to talk through their gut feelings with!!

Stay strong hunny

Morning Laura sweetie, can't wait to see you new bump pics, how are you and the bubs doing this morning? Think Tony has put a link up to news story on Jinimead thread

Mir seen you letter on Jinimead thread, go girl!!!

Hi sam hope your well

Anne everythings crossed for your results

Hello everyone else

Sx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Talking of herbs I have a workman in today doing my new boiler (thank the lord!) and he was asking when I'm due so I explained the triplet thing and he said almost as if its illegal 'oh.. did you take 'the herbs'?  My friends wife couldn't get preg and took some 'herbs' and had twins'.  It did make me laugh.. if only we could all just take the 'herbs' and get preg a!!

I guess I should go make him some tea as its 11am!

Really upset I got brave yesterday and bid (ebay) on my first baby item, 3 little hand knitted cardies (2 pink one white -Perfect) and was winning no other bids 3 mins before and then was pipped at post.    Bugger.


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello Anne   busy busy today - am off for an antral count at The Lister and see if there is a follicle developing.  I know, could be total waste of money but I just want to knoooowwww if we have a natural chance this cycle!  Then again, maybe bad news so better keep my head together.  First IVF next cycle...

Ally & Purple - just to add to that. Before we knew we had any fertility problems, I always talked about adopting - DH for years said never ever never ever never.  

He's come so far bless him.  Now I think he is actually prepared to do ED (subject to more reseach and screening processes of the clinic chosen, but honestly I think if it comes to it he will do it) and he has said he will think about adoption too.  A lot of the discussions we had focussed on the issues for the child, health risks for the child ect. I had to point out to him that health risks are all there with my eggs anyway - including passing on POF!  All "people" have the potential to have issues, it's up to you as a good parent to help your child through life. 

Laura - quick get the number of the twin making herbalist  
Sxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ha Ha ha - Cracking up here!! yes, I would like some baby making herbs please too Laura!!!  xxx

Sam-     for you hun - let us all know cos we will be thinking about you x

ps, What is it with workmen and cups of tea??!!

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Always tea with loads of sugar too!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all

Just a message for Ally - so sorry your DH is being pig-headed. As the others have said, I think they're programmed to automatically reject everything we say on the subject in the first instance and to continue to do so until it looks like a distinct possibility.   Mine did exactly the same.  

This is a timeline of my DH's attitude:

January 2004 to January 2006 - Nix is overreacting, there is nothing wrong, and everything will be fine if Nix is patient.  

January 2007 - Oh ok, so there is a problem, Nix DOES need IVF but there's no need to look at these other options yet, Nix just needs to be patient (ahem) and the IVF will definitely work

January 2008 - I don't believe it, 3 failures down!  I don't understand why it isn't working. But I don't like adoption! What was that about donor eggs again....?

March 2008 - Oh. Another failure. Wow IVF isn't that simple after all, maybe I was a bit hasty and dismissive in the first place. And now Nix isn't so sure about donor eggs. Er, what was that about adoption again?

Today - 5 failures down and about to chuck 10 grand at the ARGC!  Hmmm...  Actually adoption doesn't seem such a bad idea after all....

You're right, it is early days to be looking into this stuff but I think it's a good idea to float these ideas if only because if your DH is anything like as stubborn as mine it will take about 4 years for the reality to hit home. But hopefully you'll be successful before it comes to that!  All this is just to say that just cos he's saying no now, doesn't mean that he won't change his mind as circumstances change...  and IF this attempt doesn't work and you decide that you want to try chinese herbs, then do it!  He's not the one having to stab himself and put up with the moodswings and the bad skin and the rest of it and if anything can increase your chances, why the hell not try it?!

Good luck hon and stay   
xxx

PS Love your profile pic hon!
xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oo, do they do herbs that re-grow tubes? In my case pete's vas deferens, and in yours L - the fallopes. Do they? Do they?


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

can you ask for herbs that can grow me some new ovaries?  ok ok, this is probably asking a bit much.  how about just fluff up the ones I've got with lots of eggs?


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Can I have the herbs that grow eggies please Laura?

Nix love your post   

Just a quick question to all you lovlies who've had EC, I know DH has to go and do his thing, but then does he get to come in with me whilst I have EC? 

Sx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

seriously laura - get the number of this herbalist - I'll trrrryyyyyy anything!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

You are all so gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

  

Rushing out the door as my mum is coming to spend the day with me  

Speak properly later xxxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

ps i secretley think this guys friend "said" she did herbs and got twins, when she may have actually gone away and done ivf and got twins


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

He is a plumber so I could ask him about the tubes ... they are a bit like pipes!  Sam I think you are prob right, the friend may have explained it all in detail to him and I'm not convinced it would sink in for him! Bless.. think there are sharper things in his tool box if you know what I mean.. he's very sweet mind.

Ally - have a lovely time with your mum.  

Purple - No he normally does his thing while you do yours, don't know any clinic where the man goes in for EC but some may do.  What time is it tom?


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

8:30 tomorrow!!!!   

Think DH will ask to be in there he's so nosey and also so confident with medical staff, I can see him asking to hold the bloomin lights?!?!? Honestly when we go the clinic he spends more time chatting to them than I ever do, he also can be very outspoken as to what they are doing and why?!?! he's a pain in the   really.

Half of me wants him there as he will know exactly what goes on, the other half wants him to stick with just doing his thing  

X


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

well they can do bloods in 20 mins, test was positive but line faint again, nurse wants to send blood off to the lab for a definite reading so won't get those back until a bit later this afternoon. Still bleeding and sure it's got heavier. Off home for emergency cyclogest then back to the office. 

Just want to cry. Not got a good feeling, this feels like AF


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh I was nearly out the door then had another look....

Purple - wishing you so so so so much luck for your EC tomorrow sweetheart - they are going to be the best 2 eggs ever - all the energy and nurturing has gone into those 2 special ones so         for some brill news from you tomorrow  

Lucy sweetheart - you would not believe how many ladies bleed and then go on to have babies. My friend was away with work in Rio 3 weeks past EC and she started bleeding really heavily, it lasted a few days, she was so convinced she had miscarried that she drank almost a bottle of wine. Well she had her 12 week scan last week and all is well with the baby. Much     for the blood results x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Lucy hunny    hope blood test gives you some reassurance 

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Think someting is going wrong on my replies!
can someone tell me the last message they can see from me?

ta
Anne x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Anne

last message from you at 11:08 as follows..................

Ha Ha ha - Cracking up here!! yes, I would like some baby making herbs please too Laura!!!  xxx

Sam-    for you hun - let us all know cos we will be thinking about you x

ps, What is it with workmen and cups of tea??!!

xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Don't worry- it's me being thick!!

I did reply but lost last few - dunno what happened!!!

Lucy-    for you for later. Why is test positive though. I HAS to be good news hun xxx

Ally- have a lovely day xx

Purple- Might be good if DH could come in to help with nerves?? After he has done his "thing" of course

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Puple - You having sedation or GA?

Anne -I'm always losing posts.

Right dilema of the day...

Workman working next to bathroom,I need a poo but can hold onto it I'm sure, BUT I need to take my cyclogest and I know that if I pop it up I won't be able to not go no. 2's!  Think its ok to leave the cyclogest until he goes?  I normally take it 11am and 11pm?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Laura- Not too sure about the answer to your medical question . BUT, you are lucky to be able to hold on to your numbers 2's!!
When I have to go- I have to go NOW!!!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm regular as clockwork.. 6 pieces of fruit per day and few glasses of juice!!!    I have a terrible fear of getting piles!!  I have poo obsession!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nothing worse than not being near a toilet though!!!

have you seen Sex and the City movie??

if you have- The scene with Charlotte when she has  her "accident" - yep- that happened to me-  2 mornings on the trot after coming back from The Dominican Republic. Not nice at all. I can laugh now but my god, it was awful!!!!    
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yes I've seen it... oh dear.. not nice.  Hope you wasn't at work... or stuck on the tube!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nah, I was driving my car to work!!!!!

Live in Birmingham so no tubes for me

What a horrible impression you all must have of me now knowing that!!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

At the next meet up I won't be sitting next to you!!!

Did you girls meet up few weeks ago? I know there was plans.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Dunno if they did Laura- where are you anyway?

Sam- I did reply earlier to wish you luck for your appointment but lost my thread.   

Miranda- How's the lovely Robert today?

LittleJen- All ok? 

x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Laura, not sure about GA or sedation think they'll go with sedation unless things go awry, there is only 2 follies so shouldn't need much!

Hope workmans's gone, if not sure it won't matter too much if you're a little off timings with cyclogest!
XX


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Thank you lovely ladies for your support this morning. I'm still waiting for the clinic to call with the blood results but feel slightly more normal. How is it that IVF can turn a usually rationed and reasonable grown woman into a gibbering wreck?!

Ally - The girls have got it sewn up with there, these boys just need a bit of time and some coaching  sometimes, plus it's not over for you with this cycle so don't write yourself off yet.

Did you sort your poo issue Laura? I say just go for it - you're pregnant so can get away with anything! 

Lucy x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Keep you chin up Lucy  
I have chased my AMH results just now and still not in - call back Friday they said - I just need to know now and so crap at waiting for things at the best of times  

Anne x


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

Purple - our cycle thread is a bit grating at the mo isn;t it with people complaining about having 5 follies, some over 10 and still not happy  

Mir - used to have a friend who was a female firefighter, go for it gal  

Ladyverte - well done, don't worry too much, you'll soon know what's going on   Didn't think about my ladygarden, ouch  

Laura - hooray, a new bump pic, can't wait  

Ally - my DH announced to MIL and SIL in the car the other week that he wasn't interested in adoption either, first i'd heard of it, we always said we'd hit each hurdle as it appeared, bloody men  

The dreams have started, i remember what it was about just before i woke up, i saw my baby and i can still visualise the face and everything   So odd, i've never done that before, unsettled me, saw my own eyes looking back at me  

 to everyone xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Fish - Stay away from the cycle threads!! Non PR people have no understanding of getting excited about 3 follies!!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

That's why Purple and I love you ALL soooooo much


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Not even got to my first cycle yet but 1 follie sounds good to me!!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

well we will all be cheering you on even if you only get 1 follie... am sure you'll get more though.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucy - Glad you got the test done. And don't worry about the faintness of the line after. If you wee within 4 hours or so of one test, you are likely to get a less concentrated result, as others have said. I know the bleeding is alarming, but lots of women get it so try and get it in perspective and concentrate on the blood test.  

Ally - I think men tend to be very dogmatic about things at first and have to be persuaded to look at alternatives. Bear in mind that this is a gradual process and Ben is learning too. If this IVF doesn't work (and obviously we all hope it will   ) then you can explore another try or two maybe with different protocols. So that is stage one. Then you can go "all natural" with DHEA and TCM. Men can be absolutely terrible about this kind of approach so don't take Ben's lack of support too much to heart . I have a theory it scares them because they are not sure they could actually deal with the approach of treating your whole body, making changes etc. My old boss at work admitted he was very unsupportive when his wife took their daughter to a Chinese practitioner for eczema - then it totally worked when all Western medicine had failed and he had to climb down! Anyway, the all natural approach can be stage 2. After this you will probably be a couple of years down the line and Ben may be more open to other things. Or stem cell research will mean they can scrape a few bone marow cells and grow you a crop of eggies anyway! I wouldn't panic over his initial reaction - the other options are not subject to time constraints so take it step by step. 

Anne - I know you are worried about your AMH result so I just wanted to say up front remember to find out what unit of measurement your result is in because this is important. There are 2 scales - the pmol/l scale and the ng/ml (or ug/l)scale. In the pmol/l scale, they usually say that about 15-48 is ideal and on the ng/ml scale they usually say about 2-6 is ideal. The conversion factor is 7.14 so that Lucy's result of 2.8 pmol/l was 0.39 ng/ml - far below the ideal range and this clearly did not prevent her from responding fine (she wasn't even on anything like the highest dose). HOWEVER, there is still an awful lot they don't know and whatever you do don't panic if a nurse reads out that you are "low" or something!! The "ideal range" seems to have sprung from one assay kit (link below) which did suggest that labs find their own range but still gave its findings which everyone seemed to leap on. It gave the "expected values" as being 2-6.8 ng/ml (14.28-48.55 pmol/l). So a lot of clinics seem to read this as what is normal. However, there are crucial gaps. First, the sample size was 335 women (hardly vast); second, they were all "healthy women with normal follicular status at day 3" so we don't know how endo, fibroids, raised E2 or raised FSH interact with AMH; third, all participants were under 38 years old - if a lot were in their 20s this is going to drive the average up considerably since other studies show AMH starts to drop after age 29 or so! Some labs in the US now have much lower "ranges" and regard 0.7-3.5 ng/ml (about 5-25 pmol/l) as being normal range (again links below to repromedix and another website). Finally, you will almost certainly be told that this measurement won't go up, doesn't change expect in very slow decline etc. I found some early (2000/2001) stuff on FSH and they were saying exactly the same thing about FSH back then - it won't change and it just goes up!!! We now know that FSH does change and that plenty of women get theirs down! Sorry to go on and I am really hoping you get a good result but please don't despond if it turns out to be low.

http://www.mbl.co.jp/diagnostic/products/amh/AMH_nousho.pdf

http://www.repromedix.com/pdf/AMHbL17CF181.pdf

http://pcos.about.com/od/hormones/f/AMH.htm

Sam - nice to see you! Love your approach in talking to DH!!

Fishy - sorry you have to read of people moaning about 10 follies!! Laura is right that this is the place to be. I remember when Kate got 5 follies and we were all absolutely over the moon with delight; it was so nice to come to this thread and have people understand the utter joy of getting an amzing 5 follies when you've had the doom and gloom speeches all the way.

Purple - all prepared for EC tomorrow? We are so hoping for a couple of fab eggies for you! My sister's DH was in the room at EC so it can be done if you ask!

Laura - looking forward to the new bump pic! It is so nice to have you back. We have so missed the chit-chat on things like lady gardens and poo! 

Miranda - didn't see the new test for pre-eclampsia; will need to look into it. This firefighting sounds like scary stuff! Might work well for you though! I have to see your famous letter on the Jinemed thread now - must hotfoot it over there!

Pixie - not sure about an HSG. Hope all is ok though! 

Bunji - hope the AMH goes well; at least, as I said, they are looking into things for you. 

Tracey - don't feel guilty over a couple of g&ts!! 

Nix - loved your post!! 

If Jeza is reading here is a big hug!  Jeza was here briefly and got one egg, one embryo and a BFP but sadly miscarried.

I had a pretty good chat with DP last night. Stomach pains came on again (OK I am exaggerating them just a tad but they are there) and I am going to the doc on Friday. I basically told him that if it seemed as though it could be the IUD then I would have it taken out next AF. He was ok with that. We discussed "other methods" and came to the conclusion (as I knew we would) that we just use "natural family planning" (he hates condoms; diaphragms, sponges etc. are pretty useless and I have never wanted to do hormonal). I pointed out that he needed to know this was MUCH less reliable than the IUD and he was ok with that too. I am taking the softly softly approach but am heartened by the fact that he did not seem too freaked out by basically not using reliable contraception. In a couple of months I am hoping he will relax a little more and maybe throw caution to the wind. Meanwhile, I'll go with the natural but maybe miscount a little. To be honest, it is a big step getting rid of the 99% percent reliable coil!

Kate is doing ok but they have uppsed her blood pressure tablets. She is back for yet more tests on Friday!

Love to everyone I've missed.

/links


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

LittleJen - great news


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi LJ - Thanks for that info- it is a massive help cos I kind of knew there were 2 different readings but that has helped me lots x
PS, I think you will make a lovely mummy!!!
Glad Kate is doing ok

Love to all
xxxx
Anne


----------



## sheps (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who answered my post about DHEA I feel alot more informed now.  Wow I never realised this post would be so busy and full of so much knowledge.


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

sorry but I've not read any updates  as I'm mobile but have been in the pub since I had the clinic call. They had a result of only 12 hcg and she said they were looking for 25 minimum so looks like a chemical pregnancy for me this time. 


Ah well, this red wine tastes GOOD and DP has booked my fave  restaurant for this evening.  We are off to south Africa in 3 weeks so at least I can do the vinyard experience now! Will book our follow up and get back on the saddle in January. 


Thanks girls.  You're all such legends 

Lucy x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

How many days after EC is it Luce? I don't think 12 is necessarily a chemical - I see by your sig your official test day is tomorrow?

LJ - whoo! Get shaggeroo my darling!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I make it 14 days past EC - you may still be in with a shout?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

LJ - Glad my poo talk makes good reading - Still waiting for workman to go!!  As for 'natural family planning' We used this for one month a couple of years ago, only had sex in the safe zone and withdrawal during the middle of month.. was preg within the month!   Don't tell DP that though might scare him !

Lucy - I agree your HCg ay well be 25 tom which is off test day... have the wine anyway.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Lucy- noooo, how about another test tomorrow? I feel gutted for you hun if it's defo chemical xxxx
You have a lovely evening and we will all    for you x


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

But not too much more, just in case


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

oooh just been over to the Jinemed thread.  Good for all of you for standing up for them!  This is shocking reporting!

Personally (and I know others would disagree), I think gender selection is something they should allow because, whatever your moral views, it is always going to happen so we may as well deal wtih it and maybe track and regulate it if it becomes a problem (although I still don't see who gets hurt unless things get out of hand!).  In this country, we can pretend to take the moral high ground and say we don't allow embryo screening for gender but, hey, we allow scans at 20 weeks where people are told the gender of their child.  And we have an abortion limit of 24 weeks.  And people can (and I understand some do) take advantage of that combination.  Hope this doesn't offend anyone and I am quite certain nobody here would care what they had, but the fact is that gender selection goes on and we may as well deal with it.  

I don't agree with mandating SET either.  Bascially, IVF should be able to offer the best possible chance of pregnancy and SET is making a lot of Western Europe lag behind the US and other parts of the world in terms of IVF success.  

Lucy - I don't think you should give up hope - OTD is tomorrow remember!


----------



## Bunjy (Jan 25, 2007)

Laurab
Can I ask what your clinic did differently for you this time re your ivf? I see it was your fourth cycle - did they change bits ?
x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes Fish, I second that we love the ladies on PR thread, so much more realistic!!!

It's tough on cycle buds at mo, esp when so many are on 1st cycle and so niave!! Where we really that innocent only 4 months ago?!?!?

Here's my first choice Who else would be so optomistic about my 2 follies!!!

LJ, excellent news about coil!!! whip it out hunny!!!! 

Lucy enjoy the wine, after all red wine is womb juice!!! thinking of ya, and if anyone would know when to have hope it's these ladies so don't give up just yet!

Laura, are you really still holding it in?!?!? full respect, I'd have told plumber to go for a walk hours ago?!?

I'm good nervous about tomorrow but hey lots of ladies on my clinic thread said it's one of the best parts being put to sleep, just a bit worried about trial ET too, they had real difficulty last attempt hence doing another trial, apparently I have a u bend in my cervix.... laura maybe your plumber could help  


Mir, Anne, fish, Steph and all other PR's big hugs  

Sxxx


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Phew ladies, you can chat, my head is swimming after 15 pages  

I've been trying to get lots of work done as AF arrived yesterday so started Buserelin today and Menopur and Dexamethasone tomorrow and things here to finish before I go wappy on drugs. Also felt a bit wobbly when AF arrived so tried to stay in the normal world for a bit. Not much escape though as soon as I put on TV this morning after first jab, Jinmed was on the news!

 to Nix, Ally, Jo (I've PMed) especially and everyone else

 to Purple for tomorrow

Welcome back Laura and welcome to our new members

I'm with you girls, I plan to stay away from the cycle buddies thread this time as I find this thread so supportive and I can only just keep up here anyway!

I'm trying to keep a PMA and have been imagining a new fun thing to do with our family each night when I go to bed. I imagine us with a 5 year old, I don't think about whether this is a biological child or adopted, I just focus on our goal and this is the maximum age we'd be likely to adopt. So far we have been to the WOMAD festival, Notting Hill carnival, my friend in Wales and my parents. It has really helped me think about why we're doing all this and make the end result of being parents more significant and each injection/scan less scary.

Having said that though, first (day 5) scan is on Monday  

Love to you all  

Heather x

(Sorry if this is a bit of a me post but I feel too behind for personals, will keep up tomorrow, honest)


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey everyone  

Has been a few days since been on here so will take me a while to catch up with where everyone is at.

Lucy -   for you, and am impressed at your positivity, have a lovely dinner and its great that you have your holiday to focus on - SA is amAzing! But as the other say - you are a day early still so still test tomorrow and see if any change.

Purple - lots of    for you tomorrow and def stay on this thread, i looked in on a cycle thread when i was on cycle and it totally stressed me out all these people worrying about their 15 follicles! We're all in the same boat here and we live and breathe it only takes one!! 

Fishface - lots of    for you too

Laura - so glad to hear you so upbeat, glad everything going ok and hope you solved your poo/cyclogest dilemma! if it happens again remember the old toilet paper in first trick to muffle any sounds and flush immediately so no whiffs..not that i'm experienced in these things or anything   

Anne - hello and hope you get your result soon and as LJ says its import to get what their measurement is

Ally - I see loads of peeps have given you lots of positive info on their DHs responses and I can add to it that mine was exactly the same at the start of the journey - he u-turned a couple of months ago on the adoption issue but was still pretty anti the DE option - he said he married me because he wanted to make babies with me not someone else which nearly broke my heart at the time but i get what he meant, but he's now even a lot more open to that too and would prefer to try that before adoption although i think we would def go for some counselling if we got to that stage to help him through it a bit more - i explained to him that if we did end up going down that route the baby would still be mine, it would have grown in my body and been nourished with my blood and that seemed to help get his head round it a lot more, i think these boys are all a bit similar -they put an immeidate barrier up to something they dont know about/think they dont like/is different for them..and it takes a bit for them to get their heads round it.

LJ - ooo def progress getting that iud out and it seems DP is working his way into the ttc state of mind..shame you were never very good with numbers eh   

Hello to everyone else  

Have just had an appointment at ARGC - manged to get in there v quick as only handed applic form in on fri so v happy with that and really liked consult i saw - he was pretty positive even about my AMH as my FSH levels are pretty good he says (it was 9 on the bloods i had done on day 1/2 of last cycle which is only time its ever been done so dont know if that was just a fluke or not!) and we've decided to do the cycle monitor now as am only on day 7 and hes happy to take last cycles blood results so am happy that we will get this out the way in the next couple of weeks, and am going in prob tomorrow to get all immune testing done so then by end of this cycle those results will be back which is just great as i thought i wouldnt get cycle monitoring started till end nov and we want to go on hols then but if we didnt do then then we'd have had to wiat til end jan to do that and then prob not do another cycle til feb but now he even said we could go ahead with another cycle in nov if we wanted - but think we're going to go on holiday and after 3 cycles in 5 months i think it would be good to have a break and then we'll be raring to start in jan.

Slight dilemma now - DHEA turned up this afternoon - i mentioned it to consult today as i had heard that ARCG really anti it but he was ok about it but just said that it did take 3 mths they think to have any benefit so depending on when we go again will it atually have had any benefit to me and secondly he said the only prob was that it could mess cycle up a bit and make it a bit shorter or irregular so do i want to risk that?

I have found another great supplemet today though! royal Jelly - did you know that queen bees who eat only royal jelly can lay 2000 eggs a day!!!!! forget laura's plumbers mates herbs i'm on this stuff! Just imagine if we produced 2000 eggs!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Natasha - I am really pleased your FSH was ok and that you had a positive ARGC appointment.  Great that they will work with you.  I am also pleased they seem to be ok about DHEA; I had read on a thread here that they didn't recommend it so I am pleased to learn that is not the case.  I think they are right that it can take time to have an effect.  

Heather - I know it's nerve wracking but it also good that you are on your way.


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Purple - Good luck with EC tomorrow. Don’t be too hard on DH for being the noisy type. Mine never says a word with doctors or anyone of that sort….just listens.  I wish he would speak up!

Hi Fish and Anne, Heather!

Lucy – So so so hoping it all goes up for you from here.    I’m glad you have a holiday booked to look forward too, try to focus on your wonderful holiday tonight – and the fact soon you will see sun when the rest of us are freezing!

Ally – hope you had a lovely day with your mum, and I hope your feeling ok today    .  Thinking of you   

LJ – aka my “fountain”.  It’s wonderful that you sent that to Anne, you really are a super wonderful girl.  I wish someone had sent that to me and DH before we got our AMH results!  Hugs and best of luck to Kate and the twins.     Every day that goes by now is another day they are developing into healthy new members of your family!

Whip that IUD out my friend! I know of whole generations born in defiance of “natural fertility planning”. Lots of horizontal tango dancing for you!

Can I ask what is SET?

Natasha - hi! Will PM you tomorrow with all my questions  .  So glad your appointment at ARGC went well, they do sound very thorough to me.  I say TAKE THE DHEA. The US doctor I spoke to, whose name I'm not game to put here in case it's plagarism or something, so lets just call him the "father of DHEA", told me it takes 4 months to work.  I ummed and arrgghhdd over taking it for a month, and now wish I'd just started the moment it arrived as I feel now I've just got to wait a month longer to benefit from it! I've heard it does shorten cycles too, but mine are already short.  I'd advise to use LJ's method of 50mg in the morning and 25mg after that.  I now take my last 25mg at lunch as the only side effect I've had is lack of sleep if I take it late!

Good night to everyone else.  I've got date night with DH tonight so better spruce myself up a little.  I'm thinking of somewhere warm and quiet with a fireplace would be nice, pity I don't know anywhere like this but I'm sure we will find somewhere.

Lol Sam xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Natasha & Heather  

Sam- date night eh oooh sounds lovely!!!!

Purple- Hope you're ok and just want to wish you lots of luck for tomorrow hun    

Laura- Hope your No 2 was worth the wait!! x

Hi Fish- Hope you're ok too x

LJ - Get on it girl!!!   

Ally- Hope you had a lovely day and are feeling better?  

Miranda- Hello chick

Lucy-    have a lovely evening.

I am really crap at this thread cos I keep forgetting people - if I have forgotten anyone - please excuse me-  think I am coming down with dementia as well as downstairs lady problems!!!

Muchos love
Anne x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Tracey- How are you feeling today hun?  

Anne x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Natasha - didn't notice your last bit on DHEA.  I have heard of it shortening cycles a little (although this is far from universal) but I do not know of anyone becoming irregular on it. Plus, if that happens to you and you don't like it, you can stop taking it!  I would definitely say go for it. 

Last AF has only just finished so I have a bit of time before I can get it removed.  Hope DP doesn't start to panic.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello dears!

Laura's gone to the hospital fearing her waters have broken. I'm hoping it's not her waters, but I think even if it is they have a really good chance at 27 and a bit weeks - good luck chick!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

lets all   that all is ok for them


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura     keepign everything crossed for you all.

Mir- thanks for letting us know, keep us updated x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Miranda - thanks so much for keeping us updated.        for Laura!!   so hard all is ok.

One of my friends thougth her waters had broken at 24 weeks.  Turned out the baby had just trodden on her bladder.  Could be the same here!


----------



## CPJ (Oct 14, 2008)

hi there
i hope i have got this right but i am trying to join the poor responder thread and new to the whole thing -  i have had a failed ivf and my amh is very low. i am 39, 40 in a few weeks. the hospital - lister - have filled me with doom but would love to hear from anyone else out there in a similar position. i should say my cycle is very regular - apparently that can help the prognosis. am debating taking dhea - does anyone know a safe web site to buy it from ?
kind regards
cpj


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello Cath - welcome onboard - glad you found us!!

Sam


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi CPJ,

Sorry to hear about your failed cycle
I am 40 and am just waiting to hopefully start my first cycle- all depends on what my AMH result is as I have very high FSH - 23.3 but like you , very regular 28 day cycle- sometimes a day either way but nothing major.

What is your FSH and AMH levels?

Not taken  DEHA as yet but that could change soon

Welcome 
Anne


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

oh no  praying that all is OK with Laura    and that she is soon back on here telling us it was a false alarm. But as Mira says, at 27 and a bit weeks they all have a good chance now, Laura we are all thinking if you so much and beaming you heaps of virtual    

*Lucy* - so sorry your blood test result was so low    - what a rollercoaster of a 24 hours for you  - will you be having another test tomorrow on oficial test date? - the others are right - it could be a viable figure tomorrow, and I really hope it is   

*Purple* - good luck at EC tomorrow - hope you get two fabulous quality eggs hon   

*Anne* - good luck for your AMH result    but remember it's not the end of the world if it's low 

*Natasha* - I would go for it on the DHEA - I took it for about 8 months and only had shortening of the cycle on the last 2 months.

*Ally* - sending you loads of    - hope you won't have to consider other options as this cycle will work for you, give your DH time re the DE/adoption thing, it might be that he is trying to stay    for this cycle and doesn't want to admit that other options might be needed. I know when I was first given the DE speech I was very resistant, but as time went by I opened my mind to it as a door marked "HOPE" that I would be able to go through should I need it one day, the 65% DE success rate is certainly a big incentive to try when you've had several BFNs on 10-15% odds, and I certainly have no regrets now - I couldn't already love the baby growing in my belly more if I tried! Hang in there hon   

*Droogie* - good luck with this new treatment cycle - really hope it works for you this time   

*Lainey *- how's it going hon?   

Sorry for no more personals - my little Mum is here and I am neglecting her!

Lots of love and  to all

Steph xx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

ooohhh, prayers for Laura and the triplets.          Are they at a good hospital?

Cath (CJD) - A big warm welcome to you.  FYI ladies, Cath has had one failed attempt at the Lister, her amh has dropped to - I think it's 0.69?, and she has just been told by her consultant at the Lister she should consider adoption.  You've found the right home Cath, lots of useful info for you on this thread. 

Cath, meet Miranda. Miranda, Cath.......  Oh ummmmm, gee, what was your amh when Robert was conceived - wait was it 0.69? Maybe it's a lucky amh number  

Purple - good luck tomorrow!

Steph - so so happy for you and the bump!  Does bump have a name yet?  

Sxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

oh i will keep laura her DH and the triplets in my thoughts and   .. i really hope she will be ok, bless her, she has been all chatty today and then this happens  

lots of love to everyone else xx sorry i a hopeless poster lately

adoption going ok, doing lots of reading some enjoyable .. some difficult obviously, but all good knowledge, prep course the week after next so very nervous about that xx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh and lots of people on here buy dhea from either the biovea website, or i think the other one is dhea.com or something? Sorry, missed that question before.

Some dhea likes... there are many many many others.

http://boards.babycenter.com/bcus1143741/messages/3590/5914
http://www.nutros.com/nsr-0202n.html

And dear Ally1973 sent me this, A lady who had 0.1 or 0.2 AMH and got pregnant at 40 at the Lister.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=116054.msg1648954#msg1648954
Sam xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

/links


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Cath, sorry, that was meant to say dhea links.

Popsi - wow you have to do a course.  i started my adoption research this week, it does sound like it's a very very involved process so I'm not surprised we don't often here from you!  Keep at it!  I didn't hear about a course though.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Cath!

Yeah - you share my dirty number - 0.69!  

I got four eggs on both my complete cycles - only one follicle on my abandoned (long protocol) one. But after DHEA there was a big difference in my egg quality.

I'd say take four months off to take DHEA and then go for it - those few months could make all the difference.

I got mine from www.agestop.net

We got preggo too, with sperm that had been locked up for 16 years - Pete's vasectomy was irreversible - so you can beat their odds!

LJ - I did ask her what it smelled like and she said 'washing' so I don't think that's it yet! God, I hope not. I remember the smell of the waters quite well - it was all I had for two days before contractions started! I had never smelled anything like it before, so it should be fairly distinctive!

/links


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I can't believe you have filled up 5 pages in one day.

Oh   all is OK with Laura and the trips.

Anne.  Thanks for asking.  I am fine thanks.  Def put off diet and fitness until next week.  Maybe when I have stopped bleeding I will feel up to it.

Lucy.  So sorry to hear about the bleeding   all turns out OK for you.  

Lj.  Glad you will soon have he dreaded coil out.

Ally.  I think the others have said it all re Ben.  Steve was anti adoption a few years ago but is now OK with it.  It is not an option for us right now as I have just found out that if you have a natural child they have to be six before they willl let you adopt.  I don't know if that is universal or just Surrey.

Purple  When i had EC they didn't say Steve could be there, but then again we didn't ask as he can't cope with watching anything medical after spending so much time in ITU a few years back.  Good luck for tomorrow.

Fish.  Do you know when EC will be for you?

Heather.  Good luck with your first scan.  Exciting but nerve wracking.

CPJ.  I bought my dhea from www.biovea.co.uk (or . com cant remember) and there is also a website called DHEA.something that others have used.
My AMH was 0.5 and I managed to get pg with just one egg (sadly didn't work out though)

Steph.  I loved your comment about loving the baby that is growing inside you already.  

I'm sorry but I have run out of energy for more personals right now.


/links


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

sam.. yes you have to do a prep course where you learn loads about the children etc, its supposed to be quite difficult as they throw all the worse case senarios at you about what could happen etc.. everyone has to do these and the either last for 3 full days or 4 full days x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Girls - how busy you have been - I have had a lovely evening with my mum and sis - just quickly logged on - cannot be rude so will need to respond to all your amazing messages tomorrow but....

Loads and loads and loads of         for Laura and the bubs, hope its a false alarm but if it is the real thing hope everything is okay. Thinking of you all Laura x


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Guys

Not liking this strange orange background  

Ally - I am sorry the scan did not go as you had hoped, I have been thinking of you and praying for a good result for you.  Good luck for Friday, I hope you see some improvement    I concur with the others re DH - these men need the seed planted in their head and then you leave it to grow, eventually he will think adoption/DE was all his idea  

Laura - I hope you and the trips are ok.   

Miranda - I don't remember anything distinctive about the smell of my waters, what did yours smell like?  

Lucy - I hope they are wrong and that your HCG levels are low because you tested a day early.  I should have them repeated  

Purple - good luck for EC in the morning.  I am   for 2 lovely eggies for you.  

Anne - we haven't "spoken" before.  Good to meet you.

LJ - WOO HOO!  The coil is coming out.  Get to it    I hope the twins and Kate are doing ok, thinking of them  

Steph - I am fine, thanks for thinking of me.  I can sense your excitement about bubs from your posts, it is so lovely.  When will the next scan be?  Do you have to wait until 12 weeks now like a "normal" person?

Tracey - stuff the diet, you deserve to enjoy yourself for a few weeks at least.  Have a few more G&Ts, that's what I say.

Sam - SET = Single Embryo Transfer, I don't think anyone else has answered you  

Popsi - good to hear from you.  Gosh, adopting sounds like a degree course.  Worth it in the end though  

Natasha - can't remember if I have said this already but I was sorry to hear about your BFN.  I am glad to hear your FSH is looking good and that you got a quick appointment at ARGC, I am also glad to hear they are supportive of DHEA.  I would take it, it can't do any harm and might help  

Welcome to Cath.

Hi to Droogie, Fish, Beach and everyone else I've missed  

Cr*pping myself about Friday, especially in view of Ally's scan yesterday.  Worried they won't find any follies.  I have been using a wheat bag on my tummy to try and keep it warm and have had no alcohol (except a couple of glasses of womb juice on Saturday  )  I am only on 150 of gonal F and am now worrying that the dose is too low.  They did offer to let me have 225 if I wanted but I decided to stick with 150 as I got 5 and 4 eggs with that dose with them before.  Should I have gone for the higher dose?  Doh!  It's non-stop worry isn't it?  You could drive yourself   with it.

I have been having a lovely half-term week with DD, she truly is a love (I would put a pic of her on here but can't seem to load one, any advice?).  We had loads of lovely plans which I had to cancel on Sunday night upon discovering she had head lice    She seems to be rather fond of her new pets and keeps telling everyone she meets about her affliction.  It's amazing how quickly you can clear a room with one little piece of information  

So today we made a pumpkin lantern and pumpkin soup and painted some flower pots, we have had a lovely time together.  I never forget how blessed I am to have her.  Just wish I could offer her the sibling she deserves/longs for.  Sorry if that sounds selfish, I am gratefull honestly.

Love to everyone

 for Laura and the LOs

Lainey x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks ladies for all your warm wishes!!

Just read about Laura!!!!

Thinking of her and keeping everything crossed!!!!!

Send her our love and     and   

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Purple- Lots and lots of luck for today - wil be thinking about you- we all will    

Lainey- Thanks, nice to meet you x lots of luck for you tomorrow.
I should get my AMH result too then so   for us all!

Lucy- How are you hun?  

Sam- How was your date night?? 

Hello Steph- Not sure we have chatted before- but congrats to you hun  

Ally- Pleased you had a lovely night hun-    

Praying for Laura that they are all ok    

Hi to Fish, Tracey, Beach, Heather, Natasha & LJ

Right gotta go and get my **** in the shower!

Happy Thursday!!!!
Anne


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello ladies,

Thanks for your lovely messages. I had a lovely meal last night and got absolutely plastered. Cried my tears, have had my maudilin moment and it's back to normal today. No point dwelling, it wasn't our turn this time but will hopefully be the next. So action plan for me is to loose some more weight which can only help, carry on the light alcohol regime - I used to drink way too much - I have quite a sociable job in the City and there is always drinking going on with clients etc and I've cut that right back and am going to continue as I've felt much better for it and it will only help. I was wondering what you ladies thought about DHEA in my situation? I did ok on the egg count considering but there's always room for improvement. I've not tested this morning mainly because I didn't have any tests left! I will go and get one in a bit but I'm convinced it will be negative so I'm not rushing.

I'm also going to take a leaf out of Tracey's book and sort my job out - I used to love it but now I'm bored and need a new challenge and I'm just not motivated. Been putting it off - I don't want to leave the company but will put the feelers out about something new internally.

Good luck Anne - lots of   

LJ - fab news!!! 

Have we heard anything about Laura? 

Lucy x


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

good luck purple


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Laura 

Thinking of you swetheart   Hoping all is well. You are in the best place for you and the babies.

Lots of love, Rachel xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning!

It was Laura's waters, but her cervix has closed back up again so she might have a few more days. They couldn't find an ICU with three beds, but transferred her at 3am to a nasty place in the East End.

She's very scared, and sounds pretty shaky - hopefully she can hang on without picking up an infection. It's just such a bind she's so far from home - visiting the babies will be a nightmare unless they can be transferred. Anyone know if they transfer ICU babies?

Lainey - my waters went two days before my contractions, so I had time to smelll them!   If it all happens at once as it's meant to, I'm guessing you don't have the water around long enough to notice!

Make sure your pic is no more than 1,000 pixels wide or it won't load - it should be easy then.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Mir for updating us, praying all is ok


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all!
had food poisoning the last few days   still feeling queasy. Don't think not eating has done my breast milk supply much good  
Purple - good luck hun  
Lady - still hope that it might just be a late developer esp if you've not got full AF. Anyway I think DHEA would deffo help if you had to try again.
Hi Anne G!   Hope your AMH result is OK   Remember even if its low its not the end by all means - there are lots of inspiring stories on here.
Kazzie - sorry to hear you had to cancel. Hope you are in with a chance naturally  
Mira - how's you and hungry Bob!    We are still on a bit of fruit/veg/baby rice once a day and still trying to solve the bottle dilemma. any news of LB? don't like to text if she is in    
Steph - how's it going?  
Ally    thinking of you
Tracey , Natasha 
sam - hope your night was good!  
Emma- hope little Hari is well. I'm not on ** -how about a piccie??  
Droogie, fish, Beach, Swins, CJD  
Lukey - still waiting for AF since last August   No seriously girl I hope it gives you that little boost in egg quality and maybe a natural miracle. My cycles were all post IVF messed up anyway to notice any difference.
LJ -   for Kate and the twins. Any updates?
Popsi - glad to hear its going OK  
Jo Macca    thinking of you hun, hard decision but hoping for a miracle for you
Love to everyone   
Nicks


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks for update Mirra - each day will be a bonus for her. I don't expect it will be long though   Um amniotic fluid does have a distintive smell   bit soapy


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Text away Nicks! She could do with some support. 

Robert's eating spinach and ricotta, pumpkin, sweet potato, broccoli, peas, pear, blueberries - everything! His fave is the apple and apricot cereal - yomps it down.
My top tip is Ella's Kitchen - god, those pouches are brilliant! No sterilising required but for the spoon and it stays fresh for days. And they taste really nice too! I got thm in Tesco 75p each.

Yeah, I thought so re the smell! Although faint, it made me gag....


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Miranda- Thank you for updating us about Laura x

Hi Nikki- Thanks for your kind wishes. Sorry you have been poorly x

Lucy- Glad you ar feeling a little better today and had a nice meal last night x

Anne x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

does he sleep through the night after that lot Mirra?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Nope!  

He's now gone back to wanting 6oz milk every three hours, and every four hours in the night - daylight saving has not helped a scrap, either.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Miranda

Thank for updating us about Laura  

I think it depends on the hospital as to whether they will transfer the babies or not. Also must depend on how early they are too.

When I was taken in with per-eclampsia there were no beds in Neo Natal at the time so they said they'd either deliver them and move them to another hospital or move me and deliver them at the other hospital! Other hospital was over 50 miles from where we live. Luckily 2 cots in Neo became available so we were ok. 

I shall be praying for Laura 

Love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nikki- where are you in Midlands?
Anne


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Cath and welcome!  My first thought is that the reaction you are getting from your doc is very strange for the Lister!  If you are willing to share who you are seeing some other Lister ladies here might be able to advise if there is an alternative.  As you see, they didn't worry that Tracey's AMH was lower than your's and they got 6 eggs out of Lucy whose AMH was also lower than yours!  Also, you got 4 eggs and a couple of decent embies and that isn't bad at all!  We have lots of ladies here who have been through cancelled cycles on gone on to have BFPs.  I am susprised they are being so negative at the Lister of all places.  I really think that after one cycle with a reasonable response it is way too early to give up. I would definitely recommend you take DHEA - you can get it from agestop, biovea or dhea.com among others.  But go for it!   

Lucy - as you say, it seems like you respond fine but I would say that DHEA might give you even more of a boost and won't do any harm so I would say go for it!  It may be even better to start on DHEA now while things still look good.  Only thing I'd say is that since you respond normally and you are under 35, maybe start on 50mg rather than 75mg.  But it is your call!  I am glad you are being so positive.    

Lainey - hope all goes well for you on Friday; don't fret about the dose too much - if the clinic really felt it would make a huge difference they would put you on more but the fact is that you got a reasonable response with that dose before!     

Ally - good luck for you on Friday too. Really hope there has been some development !    

Tracey - glad you are doing ok

Miranda - thanks for updating us about Laura.    that all is well and every day is a bonus now as you say!  Robert's diet sounds very healthy indeed!  And high in fibre - no wonder he is doing so many poos! 

NicksW - hope the food poisoning is over soon! Very impressed you are still breastfeeding - please don't become one of those you see on TV documentaries who are still breasfeeding their 8 year old. 

Anne -   for you for Friday too!  Hope it's a good result! 

Purple - best of luck for you ar EC today!   

Sam - hope all is well with you!   

Kate is doing fine - the've just upped her blood pressure pills and there will be more tests on Friday!  Monday will be 32 weeks so she is in pretty good shape.

DP got a job offer yesterday!!   He hasn't been working for the past 3 months (gave up a job he hated and took some time out to look) so this is great news!  I won't be the only breadwinner anymore - still earn nearly 3 times as much as him though so can keep him in his place!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi LJ,

Great news about DP  
Congrats
Glad kate is doing fine


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

LJ - plan 6 months (.)(.) feeding but she's not interested in bottles at mo and any form of formula milk is poison so could still be doing it in 8 years time!  
anne - nr Wolves!  
Mirra - yes E is waking up earlier now  
NW


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

We seem to have some Midlands girls here!!  My parents are from there and moved back to live in Worcestershire when they retired!  Kate was born in Birmingham (Queen Elizabeth Hospital).  It wasn't supposed to happen there but Mum and Dad were visiting my grandparents 3 and a half weeks before Mum's due date - Kate tipped up a little early!


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi girls

This new theme is very seasonal but I can't see the lines between posts as I type this so I hope I don't get you confused  

Purple - some extra   for today, hope you get a good crop  

Cath - Welcome! I'm sure some of the Lister ladies can help you out

Lainey - I'm sure if they thought a higher dose would be better they'd increase it, but they won't want you to respond too much either so they're probably sticking with what they know works for you

Ally -      for tomorrow

Miranda - thanks for letting us know about Laura, she's in my thoughts and I'm sending lots of    

Anne -    

Nick - hope you feel better soon and you can fill those boobies back up  

LJ - glad Kate's doing OK and I hope DH doesn't change his mind by next month. All you need to do then is make sure it's late at night (shops closed), no condoms in the house and you get him all steamy with some new lingerie and he won't be able to avoid the 'unsafe time' Work it! 

Ladyverte - Glad you're feeling more healthy and I hope you still feel better for a good   I think it really helps to let it all out  

Popsi - good luck with all the homework, when we were checking out adoption I had a long chat with someone from our local council. He told me the course be hard going but a lot of people say they got a lot out of it as it really made them think about their own childhood and issues and priorities in their life. It sounded interesting, but I do have pschological tendancies. Good luck!

I start my menopur tonight, we now call it Old Lady Wee at home (since that's what its made of). We can't decide if they hook up pensioners to catheters in nursing homes or the old dears collect their pension then drop off a jam jar at the factory to top up their income - what do you think?

You've got to   haven't you?!!

Big  

Heather (Another Midlander of the Eastern variety - Nottingham)


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Us brummies get everywhere!!!! 

Nikki- read your biog and info and has inspired me!! x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I too am struggling with the halloween theme  

I am spending so much time on here at work it's almost a sackable offence- apart from my brother is the boss!!!!!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Just checking in for news of Laura.  I hope they manage to move her nearer home before they have to deliver.  the only upside I can see is maybe her MIL won't be able to find the hospital to be there at the birth.

Miranda.  I'm sure purple will be able to answer your question later about whether they move babies once in ICU.

Lucy.  I am glad you had a good cry and feel a little bit better.  When you say you are going to take a leaf out of my book - don't do it literally as I am very good at talking about what I am going to do but not actually doing it.  I talk about things like diet and exercise then do them for about a week and give up but everyone still thinks I am really good!!!

Nikki.  Keep persevering with those bottles.  I think I mentioned before I had the same problem with Max and then all of a sudden he decided to take a bottle for some unknown reason.  It is a pain sterilising the bottle, making up a feed then having to chuck it all away when they refuse.
I hope you are feeling better soon. 

Lainey.  I sometimes I think I am selfish wanting another child when so many people here don't have one but it is natural.  I know everyone realises that we do know how much harder it is when you don't have a child already.  As Miranda said, if you compress one of your pictures and save it as the smaller size it uploads on here fine.

Anne.  What do you do where your brother is the boss?

Purple. I hope you will be posting later with good news.  You were up very early this morning.

Fish.  Hi, hope all is well with you.

Heather. I wish you wouldn't keep refering to Menopure like that it makes me shudder to think I was injecting wee    I hope you are getting on OK.

Cath. I am with littlejen.  Very strange reaction from the Lister.  Who was it?  Are you on the Lister thread too?

Littlejen.  I know all about DP's not working and being the main breadwinner.  I have always earned much more than DH but since the accident when he hasn't had a proper job for ages it is even worse.  I must admit, I hate the idea that realistically I might end up the main breadwinner for the forseeable future.

Ally, I am sure I will be back this evening but just incase I am not, good luck for tomorrow.  We are all   for a good result for you.

Beachy.  Every time I type your name it makes me think 'I want a holiday'  I think I will have to start saying Karen rather than Beach.  Anyway, how are you?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hiya Tracey,

I sell all sorts of IT Supplies to companies and the Education sector.
It's a family business that my brother set up in 2000 so I joined in 2003 (I used to do the same thing elsewhere for a complete git of an ex boss) 

Love it!

No dieting till at least next week young lady!!!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Ok Anne.  I will go and get a bar of chocolate in a minute!  Snickers with a cup of tea I think!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

just checking in for news of Laura - do you know if it is the Homerton Hospital she has been sent to Mira? or Whipps Cross? Hoping so much she can hang on for a few days at least, and hopefully some beds will come up closer to home - those two hospitals are not far as the crow flies but more awkward to get to due to traffic etc.

back later! 

Steph xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

The Homerton Steph - is it near enough for you to get to? I was on the verge of ringing my local hosp this morning and getting her in there!  

She says it's horrid


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay! She's had a scan, and all three are the right size and the fluid around them is fine.

We can start to breathe again!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Fantastic news, thanks Miranda


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thank God
xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Ohhh that's great! re size etc 

I've never been to the Homerton, though I know where it is - DH nearly got moved there from Addenbrooke's for his rehabiliation but ended up coming home instead as I begged and pleaded with them to send him home for full-time care - he'd been in hospital for over 7 months by then and had given up on the hospital food/was only 7.5 stone!  believe it or not the journey from here to Cambridge 50 miles away is easier than the journey to the Homerton, even though it's only about 15 miles!

From what I've heard it can seem like a bit of a hole mainly because of where it is and the huge diverse population who use it, but it is a University Teaching Hospital and the doctors there are supposed to be pretty good.

Hope it's not too horrid for her    - will text her - gotta shoot as going to have my hair cut!

back later xx

Steph xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

OMG - thank goodness Laura is ok!!  Good news!

2 me points and totally different! 

Just went to the doc and stomach cramps could well be IUD.  Plus I have some signs of copper toxicity. Is it wrong to be delighted?

Second - does anyone know of a good acupuncturist in London (central or south)?  I am looking into it to try and get me as balanced as possible.  I looked at the Kite Clinic but the prices terrified me so I backed off!  Any recommendations welcome.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

So, are you going to go for it LJ?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I wonder how Purple is getting on ?


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

i know, i know, i know - i'll let her tell you though


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I have a good feeling.....


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

oooh purple - come and tell!!   for good news!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey just catching up,

Firstly laura, the NICU in homerton is small but good,The staff there are really lovely!! and a level 3 so they'd take trips,

They do transfer little one's but not at first when they are so vunerable and laura may have to wait quite a few weeks till they transfer them!! Parking at homerton is also a nightmare, which is her local hospital?!?

Such good news that they are good sizes! and that they still have fluid!! that's really important for them to keep growing!!!

Love to everyone else not up to personals

Had EC this morning and they got 1 egg, which from 2 follies is not bad! I'm very relieved actually was so afraid they wouldn't get any!! now just got to hope it fertilises!! 

They also did trial ET which went very well so I'm pleased,

Just knackered so will catch up more later

Hugs ladies and thanks so much for all your caring words, it means alot!!!

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Knew it!!!!!
So so pleased for you Purple xxxxxxxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

makes a change for me to be able to keep my mouth shut!

Tracey - EC week planned for the week of Dec 1, seems soooooo long away  

LJ - great news on DPs job, lots of money to save just-in-case you need IF t/x, but we all know that's not going to be the case   Get it out  

Mir - thanks for news on Laura, you had us all worried for a while, those 3 beanies have alot of aunties already don't they   Keep thinking of poor Bobs nappy habits now, his poos must be REALLY smelly with all that food going on  

Laura - thinking of you hun  

Nix - how you doing hun, any brighter  

Not much from me today, i'm not a happy bunny, my head hurts   I would love to be fried fishface like last t/x, not in agony like this one, hopefully that will mean my stimms will react differently  

i'm off to a FF meetup tonight, hope i can still make it with this head, there's only 5 of us and it's going to be so chatty  

 to everyone xx


----------



## Anna1973 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello all,

Can I join your gang please?

I have high FSH and am feeling very old and down about it.  Went to the Lister yesterday for more blood tests and will be back for a scan in two weeks.  In the meantime I have gone back on the pill which seems a bit mental really after three years of trying.  The hope is that we will start an ivf cycle before the end of the year.

I will try to do a signature thingy at the bottom with more info later

Anna


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hello Anna,

Welcome hun!
Check my sig out for high FSH!!!

Anne x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Purple - well done on your fabulous eggie!!  Congratulations.  Now we   for fertilisation!

Anna - welcome!   Try not to feel too down.  I know when my sister got her FSH result and heard the word "menopause" along with it, she felt like she had become an old woman overnight and I know that many other ladies here have felt the same.  It doesn't mean you can't get pregnant (naturally or with IVF) and it doesn't mean you have duff eggs.  All it means is that you probably won't produce masses of eggs with IVF and/or you may need a bit more stimulation with IVF.  You are in the right place at the Lister so that is an excellent start.  What was your FSH level? My sister's was 22 and her twins are due shortly...


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hiya Girls - thank you so so much for all your lovely messages and best wishes - just no time to answer them at the moment so sorry  

I have been flat out at work (having taken off the afternoon yesterday) and just saw about LB - any updates - are they all okay.   

Purple - well done with the golden egg honey - masses of       that there is some great fertilisation in the lab tonight  

Anna1973 - what is it about 1973 babies (I am guessing from your name!!) and high FSH!!! (check my sig) Welcome and dont be disheartened - high fsh doesnt need to mean curtains and you have found the best place to look after you - the Lister are amazing!!

Hopefully back later to catch up properly - thank you all again from the bottom of my heart - you are truly wonderful women xxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Just a quickie as Dh is getting a bit narky about me spending so much time on here he   at me!! If only he knew how much this has saved him from getting it in the neck!!!

Fish sorry you're struggling with the D/reg but remember if you're having all these symptoms, surely the drug is working...... you could always be cheeky like me and ask for an earlier blood test! depends obviosly on whether they have a slot the week before but it may shorten it by a week for you?!?! 

Also mention to your acu person, hopefully they can help!!

Hugs to everyone else Mir if laura wants to talk or anything let me know and I can pass on my number!! And please send her my love and hugs

XXXXX


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Cograts on the egg Purple!!

Laura - hope all is well - glad to hear that the three little ones are doing fine, Lots of  

LJ - I have a fab accupuncturist in Hampshire!!! Probably too far for you, but he says you have to be careful as there are lots of rubbish ones out there!!!!

In fact off to accu now so better go!!!!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Mir does Laura know the sex of her LO's

X


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

That's brilliant news about Laura, I hope they hang in there and have a big growth spurt

Fishface - I hope you make it out to the meet, can you get a head rub from someone, that helped me, or a lie down in a dark room for 1/2 hour

Purple - Great news on The One, lots of   for those wrigglers doing their stuff tonight and get jiggy, I'm sending Barry White vibes

Anna - Welcome! It is a huge shock getting news like that, but it's just one hormone. Yes, it is an important one right now but you're a loooong way off from that fat lady singing yet and that's something I really learned from these girls - we won't let you lose hope    

Better get back to work, done b*gger all today but did fess up to a colleague who is adopted and adopted her daughter and she said it's the best thing she's ever done so that was really positive if we need plan B (or is it F or G by then!)

Big  

Heather x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

If my memory serves me it'sa boy and 2 girls x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

I think Laura is expecting 2 girls and a boy.

thanks for the info Bugle - I should imagine there are a load of dodgy acus out there which is why I am looking for recommendations.  victoria conran seems to be one name which crops up on the acu thread.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

It may seem wierd but prem girls are so much stronger, so hopefully they will show their little bro the way to go, although still hoping they hang on in there for a little while yet! 

X


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Really happy that Laura and Co are fine.

Purple- Did you have a general today and did DH come in with you?  

Hello to all the other lovely ladies who have helped me so much so far this week   

xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Anne no GA just sedation although I was out out out  , they wouldn't let DH come in but I was back in recovery 45mins later and allowed home an hour after that!


----------



## Anna1973 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!

My FSH was 18.4 when last tested.  I don't yet have the results for yesterday's test which also included an AMH test.  I have put that off for so long because I just don't feel like I can take the bad news really.  I am in denial about everything at the moment.  Have been taking DHEA since August and having accupuncture since June.  Have been stubbornly imagining that this will turn out to be a bad dream and everything willsort it out on it's own - it hasn't obviously and now I feel like I'm watching someone else go through all this.  I know the LIster are good, but also with my results probably my only option.  I must get myself some of this PMA that you all seem to have!

Anna


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Don't worry Anna, that sounds like a perfectly normal reaction to the shock. We felt the same when DH got his results then I got my low antral count 6 months later.

Give yourself time and it will sink in more and you will bounce back with our help  

Heather x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Anna - my sister was at Manchester Care so other clincs do take on the more difficult cases; it's not just the Lister! If you've only had one FSH test then see what happens this time round and with your AMH.  DHEA/acu may have given you a boost - who knows?  My sister's came down and all she did was adopt a healthy diet and cut down on alcohol. Even if your FSH is still on the high side please do not despond.  Neither FSH nor AMH can tell you your egg quality and at 34/35 there is a good chance you have some great quality eggs.  I know it is all very difficult when docs just focus on your FSH but there is honestly so much more to all this and it sounds as though you are taking steps to do all you can, which is marvellous.  Plus clinics are getting better and better at tackling high FSH. Please try and stay positive!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Purple - well done on that golden egg!!   
Welcome Anna - you will get lots of good advice here  
Agree think LB is 2 boys and a girl   Hang in there bubs    
NW


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Two girls, one boy! I'll just check my phone and see if she's texted. x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Evening ladies!

Anna- I can totally understand your reaction to all this news-  I was (still am really ) the same but get through it all so much easier with my FF Friends- they are wonderful  

Purple- I am   for your eggie and DH's   to get jiggy and get you a lovely healthy bpf x

Sam- You ok hun? x

Ally- For tomorrow , for you     x

LJ- You ok today? x

Lucy- A big   xx

Hi Droogie, Heather, Beach, Steph & Fish, x

Miranda- Hope you and Robert are fine today x

Tracey - A big   for you x

And lots of    for Laura.

Much love and sorry if I may have missed anyone x

Anne x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Nope - I'll text her. I'm having bath and bed now - just been to a Hallowe'en party round the corner and need to chill out!

Night night pumpkins.

xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Night Miranda


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hiya 

just popping in to see what news is on Laura.. thank goodness she is still hanging onto the little bundles    stay tight for a bit longer little ones, mir tell her we are all asking

sending lots and lots of    to everyone, not staying tonight has i have a sickness bug and it not nice


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Purple* - yay! re your lovely egg  - well done hon! hope it is a super one and fertilises overnight - beaming loads of    at it as we speak!

*Pops* - hope you feel better soon 

*Anna* - welcome to the thread hon 

*Anne* - Hi sweetie  sorry I think you might have asked me before if there was anything else you could do apart from VIP Charter - I'm sure they are very grateful for your charter money as not everybody does this - there are some things available to buy too I think - FF orange wrist bands and Rose Quartzes I think? (not sure if they are still doing these) take a look at the following board: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=36.0

Sent Laura a message earlier but no reply yet, thinking of her loads, as I know we all are.

Sooo tired I think I will go have a lovely bubble bath then bed. I cannot believe the amount of food I am tucking away - if I don't eat every couple of hours the queasiness returns (even while sitting in hairdresser's chair earlier I got through my stash of 8 Rich tea biscuits!) - but when I actually sit and think what I've eaten in a day its shocking!  Not complaining - I'll be happy if I am 20 stone at the end of this pregnancy so long as the baby is fine! 

Night night all 

Steph xx

P.S. Rachel - adore the photo of your little witches!


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Just popping in as I've had a terribly busy day, and I think I'd better spend sometime letting DH know he still has a wife!  And I'm exhausted..

Popsi – thanks for the advice - it does sound like they really put you through your paces. Are you trying for a child from the UK or an overseas child?
DH and I were talking about it, and we do understand why they put people through a difficult path to get there, they do have to make sure that the children are going to wonderful mums like you.  All will be so worth it when you get your baby!

Lainey – Good luck for tomorrow.      . Hope everything goes well for you.

Oh Laura – xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx She must be so scared, absolutely terrifying.  So glad to hear things are looking better. Please give her all our positive prayers Mir.      

Purple – Great news on your eggy!    
  
Anna1973 – Welcome dear! Don’t be too scared, your in the right place.

Steph - eat up! This is the one time in your life you have an excuse to eat whatever you want, baby loves it      It's really to keep baby happy. 

Ally -        for tomorrow.  I'm going to PM you.

LJ - yipppeeaaa bye bye IUD.  I was seeing a good acupunturist at Zita West, but they are so expensive, so I've stopped going there now.  I'll be interested if anyone can recommend a good one that doesn't charge the earth.

Anne - hi!   

Had my HSG X-ray today, not a pleasant experience I have to say.  Good news is my tubes aren't blocked, thankgod.  with my lack of eggs and hubbys abnormal sperm - I just didn't feel like adding to our list of fertility problems.

Lots of love and hugs to everyone else I've missed.

Sam xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Purple, well done on your fab egg.  I am   that it is fertilising as we speak.  I will be checking in for news tomorrow.

It sounds like Laura is being taken care of in the right place even though it is not near home.

Heather and Fish  LP seems to take forever doesn't it.
Fish, I hope your head aches improve.

LJ.  I had accu with Victoria Conran for a while.  I booked her because I wanted somewhere near Guy's where I was having treatment at the time.  It turned out that the only appointments I could really get were in her practice in Vauxhall.  She also works from Roupell St near Waterloo which is convenient for me but only on a Saturday which is not.
She is a really really nice woman but a bit 'touchy feely' (I don't mean she touches you too much) for me if that makes any sense.  I nearly always find that with alternative therapists.  I was most happy when I went to the London Accupuncture Clinic on Harley St before and after EC.  I was expecting them to be really expensive but were actually cheaper than Victoria.
Trouble is with recomendations is that we all like different kinds of treatment and therapists.

A while ago there was talk about a meet up.  I know we are all over the country, and in Nix's case Paris, but maybe we could meet near a London train station that those in the Midlands come into or somewhere else.  I am very flexible.

Popsi.  I hope you feel better soon, there seems to be a lot of sickness bugs going round at the moment.

Miranda, thanks for keeping us up to date wth Laura.  Hope you enjoy your early night.

Good luck Lainey

Good luck Ally.

Good night girls
T


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Night all..

Steph, can just imagine you eating all those biccys...glad you're ok..how's Paul?

Night Tracey x


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

Finally got the energy to post .  Been really zombie tried .  Also been worrying as I can't see any bump.  Had am appt today and heard babys heartbeat so was told to stop worrying.  I lost a stone before getting preganant and and so my clothers don't feel tight (the bump is probably filling the space of where my lost fat was).

Steph - Hi, glad things are going well for you - your post made me laugh.  I am similiar to you or even worse.  Had a whole jar of gerkins today   Less quesiness but always popping to the chip shop on odd days.  I had  my first pregnany yoga class on Wednesday and was so glad to meet a DE girl which was great as now I don't feel the odd one out.  She only confessed when I told her that my pregnancy was donor conceived.  That gave her the courage I suppose to share her story.  She flew all the way out to Oregan USA and actually met her donor,  Wow! Anyway it perked me up a little as I was beginning to feel a little isolated when only my mum knows.

Miranda - Hope youre getting some sleep these days 
thanks for keeping us posted on Laura!

Ally, Popsi, Beachgirl, Little Jenny, Bugle and all the other fab girls on this thread  

Odettexx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Odette    lovely to hear from you, glad all is progressing well, cn't wait to see your bump...keep in touch x


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

good luck Ally for tomorrow x

Congrats purple on ur eggie.  Praying for some hot lab action tonight.

Odette, really good to hear from you.  Good luck with ur pg x

Good news re LB, hope the babies are doing ok. 

Sam - really pleased to hear the HSG went well. Yucky isn't it?

Scan in the morning for me, will let u no how it goes. :-/

Night night x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

*Stephjoy* said:


> P.S. Rachel - adore the photo of your little witches!


Thanks Steph! They love dressing up so this week has been lot sof fun for them! x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just seen your pic Rachel, bet they can't wait for tonight ...


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sam- Glad the HSG showed all tubes were fne - I know not a pleasent experience but a necessary evil!! You must rest as much as you can now as it took its toll on me for a few days after x 

Ally- Hun,   for you.

Lainey- Good luck for your scan today  

Hi Odette and Steph- Keep eating for England I say!!!   

Purple- Lots of    for you too hun x

Good morning to eveyone else and happy Friday!

Please let today be the day of good news for us all xxxxxx

Anne


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Girls,

A nice thread that I posted on in my more worried times.....there is hope x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=155373.0;topicseen

Anne x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Unfortunately ladies it wasn't a good call!

Dh took the call and spoke with the embriologist. She said our little eggy had tried too hard! It had actually let 2 sperm in and therefore had fertilised abnormally.

We have a follow up on 13th Nov. 

Can't say anymore right now

Hugs to all

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Purple,

I am so sorry hun, nothing anyone can say I know.    
Anne xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Purple    so sorry x


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Purple - so sorry lovey x x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Purple - I am so sorry.


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that Purple, look after yourself and although I know there's nothing I can say or do to make you feel better, I am thinking of you.



Heather x


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Purple - so so sorry. Take care of yourself today.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Got a text from Laura saying they're still hanging in there...sounds like one of her consultants is a bit of a doom and gloom merchant though...wish people would keep their thoughts to themselves especially at times like this when people are worried enough.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Bless Laura and her babies.
I know what you mean Beach about doom and glomm- they don't realise do they what a bad effect it can have on people

Ally- Not sure what time your appt is but thinking of you hun x 

Love to all
Anne x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Thank you so much for all your supportive posts. I am sorry not been on much, have found myself quite literally paralised with fear on this cycle, just have to sit very quietly in the evenings to keep the stress at bay  

Purple - I am so so so sorry hon - I feel for you so so much    

Laura -      for you and the babes.

Just back from the clinic and we have not cancelled! Its not amazing news though, just the one follie that appears to be doing anything, now at 11mm, Jaya was not there, Alison Taylor was the scan Dr - she told the nurse to up the dose to 225 for next 3 days. Next scan Monday at 9.45am. We have to  that this one keeps growing as last time it stopped at 14mm. 

Will try and get on and do personals at the weekend  

Much love to you all


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Pleased Laura is keeping the trips in.  Sorry about the doom and gloom doctor though.    Docs seem to have been nothing but doom and gloom for poor Laura over the trips from the start.  It really isn't helpful.  Pleased she is edging towards that 28 week mark though.

Ally - you poor thing; I know you must be totally stressed out over thic cycle.  Pleased to hear they are persevering and if they are not giving up then nor should you! 

Purple -


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally - remember it just takes One little eggie hunni   

Had my AMH results ladies- 6.32 which I am waiting to discuss with the consultant.

Much love
Annexxx


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Anne - sorry I can't help you with the AMH much but that sounds a lot better than some people here who have got BFPs (is that right girls because I know there are two scales?)

Ally -  , it is soo hard isn't it    Chill as much as you can  

Laura -    All this preparing people for the worst by Drs is starting to annoy me. Yes, I can see that you need to prepare people but it's not great for psychological health. Keep positive and I'll send you pictures of my friends daughter 20 hours after being born at 28 weeks with hands the size of my thumb nail and running round the beach at 9 1/2 years if it helps  

 to everyone else

Heather x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Heather,

yep- looks like 2 scales and if mine is 6.32 pmol then that is divided by 7.14 which is 0.80.
Not had a call back yet to discuss.
I know this is in the low fertility bracket but not giving up!

xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Sweetheart - it really is not too bad you know - mine is 0.1 on that scale!! Admittidely I am not a great example but all I am saying is stay positive it really does not mean too much xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- Thanks, I will and I am praying for you xxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

I make you 0.88 on the ng/ml scale (0.89 if you round it up) Anne!  don't do yourself out of 0.08!  

This doesn't seem disastrous to me at all - as Heather says you are higher than some ladies with BFPs and higher than Lucy who responded fine in her IVF cycle.  The Lister has got people with AMH of 0.1ng/ml pregant (and will hopefully do so again soon Ally    ) and there are plenty of reports of natural BFPs with AMH lower than this (jennig here had 0.5 and I know the Zita West clinic has seen plenty of women with very low AMH beceom pg naturally).  As Ally says too, AMH is not everything.  I was reading a report from a clinic (I think in Switzerland) warning that AMH may be helpful in predicting response but not necessarily in predicting spontaneous pregnancy.  They had recently seen 2 ladies with undetectable AMH fall pg naturally.  

Hope the Priory will treat you but if not be assured there are other clinics who definitely will!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey ladies thanks so much for your thoughts,

Anne stay    we don't give up on this board  

Ally    show me how it's done with one eggy hunny! I'll follow your example

  for laura's doc!!! I've a friend her pics on face book that had trips, surprise first pregnancy !!!

She was admitted at 19 weeks and they managed to keep her growing till 32 weeks, she now has 3 healthy happy and energentic 6 years olds,

My DH see's 24 and 25 week babies every day, as he's been doing it for 11 years he also sees them coming back running down the wards as they grow healthily and normally!!

Hugs to all xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Jenny- Yes, I did nearly do myself out of .08.
They say it't the little things that count so lets hope that goes for AMH too xx

Thanks - Purple- hope you are ok hun


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh Purple honey - I will try but as I know you understand fully - I am sh1tting myself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sending you so so many hugs and cuddles  , I really didnt see that coming at all, really horrible for you and your DH  

Anne - you are doing really really well, it is so worrying but honestly, they are starting to wonder how bombproof this AMH is as a predictor of pregnancy xxxx

Jenny - thanks so much for the     me thinks we gonna need it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! - how is Kate?? How is your dad??


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- Did the  CD arrive chick?
x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Purple* - I'm so sorry sweetheart - absolutely gutted for you  Sending you huge   

*Ally* - so glad they haven't had to cancel you - sending huge follie-growing vibes to your ovaries   

*Anne* - that's no doubt low but as the others have said, could be a lot worse! and plenty of people with lower have got pregnant - good luck with moving forwards with the treatment   

*Sam* - great news that your HSG showed clear tubes  - hope you're not too sore today 

*LJ* - hi hon! 

*Beachy* - Paul is fine - thanks for asking - he had a load of tests done last week by his kidney doctor and he was really pleased with him  He is still  from our news! bless!

*Odette* - good to hear from you hon!  I also lost a stone before my cycle so have a bit of space to fill in my jeans - but I think I have probably already filled it and I'm only 8 weeks! Oooops!  With food, not baby-bump though!  Euwwww gherkins - have never liked them - though guess if I smelt one that might change... hmmm!  my thing at the moment is cheese and pickle sandwiches on wholegrain bread - gorgeous!  So glad all is going well for you 

*Lainey* - hope your scan went well   

Poor Laura  - I know they need to prepare you for worst case scenario but some positivity wouldn't go amiss!!  Thinking of her and Tim and the babies loads


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne - no not yet but honestly London post is a joke!! Hopefully it will be here today and I can spend the weekend chillaxing with it  

Steph - thanks hon x

It was lovely to hear from you Odette - glad things are progressing well - hopefully your bump will pop out soon!

Sorry Sam hon - did you do have HSG - I had no idea!!! Sorry for not remembering/ knowing!! 

More            for Purple x

Lots of positive vibes to Laura and the bubs


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanx ladies, and Ally,    &     for you hunny, didn't mean last post to sound like pressure though!!!

just know it's a numbers game and it's got to work for some, so hoping that some is you and DH. Just had spat with my DH, but know it's just the hurt!!

  to all xxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks for the update Beach on LB - I hadn't heard from her today and was a bit worried. Every day counts   
Anne - mine was 10 on that scale which is low fertility but I was on DHEA at the time so possibly lower than that as it may well increase it. Least you now have a baseline   
Purple - so so sorry hun  
Ally -   for that follie  
Odette - lovely to hear from you. where is the ticker so we know dates?! You can worry about bump pic later. Glad you met another DE lady. Must make it easier to have someone to talk to. Is she similar situation/age etc?
Lainey   
The rascaloid is awake must dash........


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Nicki- Emily Alice is a beauty x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Purple, I am so sorry.  Why oh why is life so bloody unfair sometimes.  I didn't even know eggs could let two sperm in. I know nothing can make you feel any better - people kept telling me to do something to spoil myself - but it is worth a try.

Ally.  I have responded on the Lister thread.


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Ally - glad you haven't been cancelled. I am sending loads of   for your follie. 

Purple  

My scan was rather disappointing. Only two follies on my right ovary. I know I should be pleased with two but after my antral count of eight last month had high hope (stupidly) that we would have more. What happened to my left ovary?  There were 6 antrals on there last cycle. Feel a bit defeated, sorry  

Love to Laura and the trips  

Lainey x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Lainey- Just one is all we need hun, one of your two could be the "one"  

Tracey- Go on and spoil yourself hun  

X


----------



## Anna1973 (Oct 29, 2008)

Blimey, things move on fast here don't they!  I've only been gone a while and already there are about 5 new pages.

Ally, I know what you mean about 1973!  Obviously a good year for Wombles singles - not so good for ovaries!

Seems like I've found the right place though, lots of people with lots of useful information and you're all so supportive, it's really lovely.  Hope everyone has a great weekend.

Anna


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Lainey - it is still early days and they could always up your dose or something.  Even if not, you've got twice what you need.    

I sent some flowers to Laura at the hospital from "Team PR".  Hope nobody minds!!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Purple - I didnt feel the pressure hon - I actually thought it was extremely generous of you to be thinking of me and my follie today...re your spat ....you will both be extremely dissappointed and and will be hurting a lot and therefore I think spats are kind of voided. Big kiss  

Lainey - I am so sorry sweetheart - not want you had wanted but it is still early days - and you may get more pop up and either of those could be the golden egg you need     come on sweetheart - lets hang in there together  

Jenny - Can I get you some money towards the flowers?? That was truly lovely and inspired  

Tracey - thank you for your kind words honey x 

Anna1973 - these ladies have quite literally saved my life - I was a broken woman back in March/ April when I came on board. Stick with us and you will be fine no matter what gets thrown at you x

Feeling a lot of love about you PR girls today!!!! Must be those damned hormones      

A xxxx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks Ally, LJ and Anne - wasn't given the option to up my dose. She said there were no other follies there to grow  

Don't understand, confused. 

LJ - I will give u some money too for the flowers, pm me. Thanks for doing that x

Anne - your AMH is not too bad, mine is only 2.84 on that scale, that means less than 1 on the other, is that right?  Only just realised this. I am confuse because my results sheet seemed to measure 2-12 as low fertility, not undetectable as has been suggested on here ??


L x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ah Jen- How lovely and thoughful - more than happy to put some  £££££££ in x
Just let me know and x

Ally- I too am feeling lots of love, we are crazy ladies!!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne - what you up to this weekend?? Do you have the boys or is it a 'date' weekend


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Lainey - there are different scales out there but 2-12 on the pmol/l scale might well be classed by some clincis as "low fertility".  You are certainly not undetectable!!  You would be about 0.4 on the ng/ml scale - this is roguhtly the same as Lucy was on her first test!

Don't worry about the flowers ladies - it doesn't matter who pays as longas Laura knows we are all thinking of her.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- No boys this weekend so it could be a   weekend!!!!!
How about you?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Lainey- Sorry, Only just noticed your post about AMH.
I find it all so bloody confusing to be honest - why not just have ONE scale??  
From what I can work out as still not managed to speak to my consultant- the Pmol scale seems the most common one which means yes- we are in the Low fertility as LJ said.
When I speak to my consultant ( have been told to try after 7pm tonight) I will report back!!

Hope you're ok Lainey?

Love to all my new PR friends and thanks so very much to you all for being so lovely to me  

Anne


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Jenny - thanks for sending those flowers and for sharing the credit, I would have been happy to chip in too. Perhaps we should all start knitting too

Anne - it is confusing and hopefully it means nothing as you'll respond brilliantly  

Lainey - they said I didn't have any more last time but one sprouted from nowwhere so they may have missed one   Sometimes these ovaries just play mind games with us

Ally - I'm really glad this place has kept you sane too, it certainly helps me!   Feel the love 

Odette - those trousers will be filling out before you know it, just make the most of being able to bend over for now    

Purple - I think spats are to be expected, as long as you make up at the end  

Did my first menopur last night so feeling a bit nervous about Monday, like Ally said, I sometime expect more after my last antral count of 8 but then I only got 3 eggs last time so who knows this month. I don't want to sound greedy when some get one but with DH's spermies from surgical retrieval so the poor things are a bit immature (insert joke here) so fertilisation rate is low, so hoping for more eggs.

I feel fairly relaxed at the moment but I feel like a *should* worry more or I'm not trying properly - is that totally mad?! I think talking with my colleague who adopted took some pressure off but I'm sure it'll be back.

Just got to decide between chippy or chinese now - what's best for eggs?

Hugest  

Heather x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi girls,

Just spoke to consultant who basically said my result is too low and the chance of me responding to treatment is not good- he said my age was against me as was my FSH.

Not sure what to think/feel so am gonna go home now and speak to jason and try and have a nice weekend if I can.

Love to you all 
Anne


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Anne -    are they willing to let you try though, if you want to of course? As you decide what to do I think it is really important that you *know* you gave it your best shot or you'll always wonder. Maybe getting these tests is enough for you to know you tried but maybe you need to trying stimming to see what happens, you may be surprised.

We'll be here to listen and I hope you can work it out between you    

Heather


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Heather honey - fish and chips - the fish will be good!!! Good luck with the stimming madness hon     

Anne - oh honey - we all know that we will prob be poor responders with low amh but we just want to give it a try - will he let you? If not you may need to think about going to a different clinic (there are clinics that will treat you and you only need that golden egg!) Big hugs to you hon - never good news to know that things are 'less than perfect' but 'less than perfect' is so so far away from 'impossible'.   I am sure you and Jason will come up with a plan hon x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't mean to diss people's docs (well maybe I do) but has anyone ever heard of someone getting a cracking AMH result after a high (above 15) FSH??  It seems to me that Anne's doc could not legitimately have expected anything higher and personally I think that her AMH isn't too bad at all in the context of an FSH of 23.  Since he knew her age and FSH what was he looking for here?  Did he really expect an incredible AMH?  Or was he looking for another reason to turn her away? (if indeed he has, which I'm not sure of).  I sometimes wonder if my sister's doc had the right approach.  He told her he could test her AMH but it wouldn't change the fact he would put her on maximum stims and it would almost certainly be low so he didn't see the point of putting her through it.

Anyway, just rambling.

Anne - as Heather says are they willing to let you try?  If not, then I agree with Ally totally - go elsewhere and see what another clinic has to say.  Some are more experienced than others at dealing with ladies in your position. Do remember that Lucy was turned away from her first clinic and responded fine at the Lister and my sister was turned away from her first clinic and had a cracking cycle at Manchester Care.  I know it's hard to hear things are less than ideal but, as the wise Ally says, they are not impossible.  Kate was in total despair at Christmas last year but she is proof that there is so much they don't know and can't predict!     

Heather - I know it's daunting starting off  

Purple - hope you are ok.  

Lainey - you too  

Ally - hang in there!     

Tracey - thanks for the acu advice.  Not sure I can deal with "touchy feely" so I think I'll give London Acu a try.

Odette - Kate phoned me when she could no longer put on her own socks! 

Steph - hello pregnant lady!  

Kate had more tests today; they are still worried about her blood pressure and the pre-eclampsia - it is still high despite the increase in blood pressure medicine.  It's more tests on Sunday and then yet more on Monday.  By then she wil be at 32 weeks though so we are all optimistic (except my mother who still seems to think they are only viable at 34 weeks!!).


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, mums - dontcha love 'em?   I'm guessing you've shown her the stats...

Purple - I'm so sorry your egglet was a hussy - I'm surprised they didn't do ICSI on one egg, but there it goes. I hope you'll feel able to go for it again soon.  

LJ - Thanks so much for sending flowers from us all! That's so sweet of you.

Anne - time for another consultant I feel! Silly man. 

Heather - PESA cake, getting preggers with surgically retrieved swimmers and few eggs mate! Well, kind of. Ahem. What I'm trying to say is - it's soooo possible. Looking forward to hearing you have a clutch of eggs!

Odette - lovely to hear from you! Glad to hear you're nice and round!

Ally - good to hear you're going for it!

Ach, memory woman - I'll post again after din-dins.

xxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Here I am again!!!

Thanks to you all and have just chatted to my wonderful Jason who is with you all- we are gonna call the Lister tomorrow.
Consultants words were - you are highly unlikely to respond to any drugs so prob wuldnt even get to EC stage- then he freaked the s hit out of me an said even if we did and egg fertilised it could be abnormal!!! WFT was that all about!!! Talk about scaring someone half to death!
He said he WOULD treat me but was not hopeful at all.

Also said that menopause is FSH of 26!!! so nearly there.
Oh and being 40 doesn't help!!! Ok, so give me some of those age reducing pills then eh!!! 

So- plan is get up tomorrow go Christmas shopping after we've called to see if anyone available to chat to at Lister.
OR do I give it a go at the Priory DH seems against it as I am reading this out as I type  and has heard me and has shouted " No no NO priory as they have upset me and he's not having that"!!! Bless him

Talk about rambling on 

I will be in touch and lots of      and       to you all

Anne xxxxxxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Mir, must say that the only thing that has made me smile today is your hussy remark  

Thanks chicks!!!!!!!

Hugs to you all,

Anne stay strong hunny 

You're all so very thoughtful and sweet, don't really know how to thank you adequately!!!

Know I'm thinking of you all and not going anywhere!!!

  from me to all of you!!!

LJ thanks for sending laura the flowers, lets hope she can hang on to those bubs for a little while longer and then we can take it in turns sending her some!!!

Thanks again ladies

SXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Anne - I think Ally was told that the Lister got 11 eggs recently out of someone with an FSH of 30.  Is that right Ally??
Menopause is your last period not a hormone result so that's ******!  There are loads of cases of people getting pg when they have had an FSH reading higher than 26.  Finally, there is nothing that can predict whether your eggies will fertilise normally.  Personally, I would go elsewhere!  Sort of good he is willing to treat you though....


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I am cracking up at Miranda's Hussy egg comment  

You girls are the best. Thank you so much for being so lovely to me 

x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

oooh i just hada  post moderated - "balls" was originally something different!   I feel like i am one of the cool naughty girls now!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Jen- I'm in a bit of a strop with him now though!!!!
Feel like a new clinic could be the answer
It's stats this and stats that sometimes don't you think

PS- Has wore pink today for Breast Cancer day?
I did, but went the extra mile with my pink tear stained eye make up    

Much love
x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

ps, last post should have read 
Has anyone wore pink!!

Soz!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

just a quicky as cooking dinner!

*Anne* - I know it will involve some travelling, but I would plump for the Lister if I was you - they must be undisputedly the UK experts in treating poor responders, as they have the most experience treating them. Your doctor at the Priory sounds like he would try to slot you into the "one-size-fits-all" approach, and then if it didn't work he would turn around I say "I told you so!"  Your Jason sounds fab! 

*LittleJen* - you are a STAR  - what a lovely idea re the flowers  like Purple said - hopefully Laura can hang on for a while and we could take it in turns! 

*Lainey* - sorry there weren't as many follies as you expected hon  I know how you must be feeling - but hang in there - they could be super eggs in those follies, and along with a big dollop of luck that's all that's needed!     sending you lots of   

*Mira* - forgot to say before - Firefighter! - wow - got visions of you sliding down the pole a la Bridget Jones!  sounds a like a great idea - good luck with it all!   

*Purple* -   

Love and  to all

Steph xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Steph - Thank you , yes- we are gonna call them on Monday. My Jason is fab a real sweetheart. Thanks Steph, have a lovely weekend with baby bump x

Ally- You ok hun?  

Sending you all lots of  
Even the naughty swearing LJ 
Only joking hun x


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Anne - definitely go to another clinic - he sounds like an idiot!!!!! Speaking from personal experience, you are best off dealing with people who know what they are talking about and being so negative is doing no one any favours- there are lots of people in a worst situation who have had successful cycles!!!! Get on that phone and find somewhere else!!!!

LJ thank you for sending Laura flowers, that is a lovely thought!!! Glad Kate is being closely monitored and as you say she is 32 weeks already!!!!

Purple - sorry to hear about your eggy being a bit too welcoming, big hugs - try and have a nice weekend full of treats etc...

Laura- hope everything is going OK in hospital - hope you have got lots of good tv channels to watch/ tons of good books/ lots of chocolates and cakes and everything else  you might need to keep those babies happy in there!

Good luck droogie and lainey and everyone else at the moment!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Lj - thanks for sending the flowers hun   I agree with your opinion of anne's consultant - I spose he used it to help him back up his decision.  
Great news about the lister Anne though - I wouldn't have thought you'd give up without a try. Your FSH may come down anyway.    Emily has been wearing pink!  
Purple   sorry about your hussy egg
Lainey    hang in there - early days yet
Hi Mirra - bought some Ella's kitchen pouches today to try. Em was licking her lips and chin in the supermarket today in the hope of finding some baby rice - that's where most of it ends up!  
Bugle - how's half term/ matty leave?  
Steph - how you doing?  
Droogie - well done on starting the Menopur hun 
Still feeling queasy after eating due to this food poisoning but the good news is I tried on a few more old pairs of trousers from the wardrobe and they fit!  
Love to all
NW


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just back from Halloweeen night with nephew and niece...LJ- just read your PM, thanks for sorting it x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Nikki & Bugle,

I am defo caling the Lister on Monday as I don't think they are open at weekends.

Not gonna give up without a try!

Thanks girls


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I can eat the Ella's Kitchen pouches myself Nicks! Slurp.

Baby rice is the only thing he doesn't like in fact - thought he was going to be a difficult feeder till I ditched that bland stuff!

Anne - they are open at weekends - they do egg collection and transfer on any day at the Lister.

Steph - yeah, got to get rid of my fear of heights now!  

What IS it about the Jinemed thread that it keeps boiling over? Sigh.  

Anyone fancy a debate on gender selection? Ahem.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Miranda, thank you.
Wonder if they will be open for a chat tomorrow- will try.
What makes them better than other clinics for us PRs then I wonder?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

The fact that they will take us on - and they operate seven days a week and are fairly flexible. Though I found the Jinemed to be much more flexible even than the Lister.

Other clinics seem too worried about their stats to treat us, though in reality they have lower stats than the Lister!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Girls,

I am off now to have a big fat pizza then catch up on my soaps!!

I just want to say thank you so much for being there for me

I love all the support we give to each other, it really is amazing.

I am sorry if I have moaned on tonight, didn't mean to x

Have a lovely Friday night and will speak over the weekend

Thanks again
Anne x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a brand new home.................................. 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=165105.new#new


----------

